# So....



## altcharacter

How's your friday night going?

How's the tank doing?

Is it time for a beer yet?


----------



## uniboob

Mmm can't wait for dinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice start dude!

Cleaning my skimmer right now but when I'm done...


----------



## Crayon

Babysitting our sons 2 dogs. One won't go out outside without a coat. Sheesh!
Frozen pizza.
Oh well. At least I don't have to cook. Not that I generally do.

Need some 7 deadly sins......


----------



## Greg_o

Chimay - nice.

I'm hoping to get the opportunity to taste a "Bring out your Dead" from Bellwoods for the first time, tonight.

Oh yeah and the tanks fine, I guess lol.


----------



## PaulF757

Painted my living room, put all the furniture back, and now i have to go make 5G of Kalk solution and top off my ATO.

Just finished some sushi, and now i'm downing a few beers.


----------



## tom g

*fri nite .............*

pizza and pop .....my last nite before the 2 week rush of x mas decorating grrrrrrrrrrrr .... dead man walking from tomorrow nite on .
cheers guys and gals and happy Friday 
tom


----------



## Flexin5

A baffle in my sump blew up. siliconed it, and then it blew up again. 

had some guyanese/chineese food for dinner, now i want to sleep..lol and now i'm at work.


----------



## altcharacter

Had an amazing burger for dinner and now it's time to head home and work on the new frag tank hopefully


----------



## fury165

Flexin5 said:


> had some guyanese/chineese food for dinner


Haha.. Or as we call it, extra soy sauce. 

Hey Alt, good call on the Chimay. Now I want some or maybe a nice Hefeweizen.


----------



## Flexin5

fury165 said:


> Haha.. Or as we call it, extra soy sauce.
> 
> Hey Alt, good call on the Chimay. Now I want some or maybe a nice Hefeweizen.


LOL ever had the special mixed fry rice from friendship at vic park/sheppard? it's OMNOMNOM


----------



## altcharacter

fury165 said:


> Haha.. Or as we call it, extra soy sauce.
> 
> Hey Alt, good call on the Chimay. Now I want some or maybe a nice Hefeweizen.


I'll bring some over one day with some of the cheese as well if I ever pick up frags


----------



## altcharacter

Just picked up a beauty of a frag tank from Mark out in Mississauga! Been building the stand this afternoon but got distracted by the Green Bay Packers game (and beer of course)

Looks like I'll have it up and running fairly soon but we shall see.


----------



## Crayon

Sexy! .........


----------



## Crayon

So, what's your Friday night look like?
Mine's a bunch of floaty bags and a bottle of Sangria (thanks Alex!)


----------



## [email protected]

Alex sells Sangria??


----------



## Crayon

Well, the bottle said Frag Cave.......


----------



## fury165

Hmm.. Never got a bottle of fragcave Sangria


----------



## fury165

Cleaned the glass and moved in some prized zoas into the DT now that "Genghis" Tang is gone. Time to pump up the blues and admire them with some nice Oolong tea.


----------



## FragCave

Crayon said:


> So, what's your Friday night look like?
> Mine's a bunch of floaty bags and a bottle of Sangria (thanks Alex!)


My pleasure, is always good to have you guys here to have a chat..Did you like it I have a bottle almost every night



[email protected] said:


> Alex sells Sangria??


Lol Bill I don't sell it but I give to people who come to visit the Cave



fury165 said:


> Hmm.. Never got a bottle of fragcave Sangria


Maybe you should come by..

Anyways I just dropped my wife to the airport so I will probably watch few movies and have some more sangria


----------



## fury165

Deal!  lol


----------



## Crayon

It was very delish and gone too quickly. Not sure I could drink a bottle every night, though!


----------



## fury165

Hey Alex, does Sangria pair nicely with Chicharrón Colombiano?


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Cleaned the glass and moved in some prized zoas into the DT now that "Genghis" Tang is gone.


Who is Genghis Tang?
Bet it's a purple........


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Who is Genghis Tang?
> Bet it's a purple........


Haha, no a Hippo Tang.


----------



## altcharacter

Everything goes good with Chicharones!

I'm on bottle #2 and trying to figure out my new sump design for the frag tank.

I went to get some baffles cut at the local glass shop and the lady behind the counter asked 300 questions about what the glass for...ugh!


----------



## FragCave

Crayon said:


> It was very delish and gone too quickly. Not sure I could drink a bottle every night, though!


Im glad I had so far 5 bottles by myself...uyuyuyy buzzy now got to look at the tanks..



fury165 said:


> Hey Alex, does Sangria pair nicely with Chicharrón Colombiano?


Thats the perfect combo and a nice arepa hahhaha



altcharacter said:


> Everything goes good with Chicharones!
> 
> I'm on bottle #2 and trying to figure out my new sump design for the frag tank.
> 
> I went to get some baffles cut at the local glass shop and the lady behind the counter asked 300 questions about what the glass for...ugh!


Dave your chicharrones are the best maybe you should come by we trade chicharron for sangria...and frags....


----------



## NovaRaven

How's the Friday going? Looking endlessly on GTAaquaria at everyone's stuff hoping that it'll be enough eye candy to keep me going until the coral expo!!

Sometimes I think I just log on just to keep my mind occupied in anticipation for coral expo... haha.. kinda sad now that I think about it.. 

Man I can't wait!


----------



## fury165

FragCave said:


> Im glad I had so far 5 bottles by myself...uyuyuyy buzzy now got to look at the tanks..
> 
> Thats the perfect combo and a nice arepa hahhaha
> 
> Dave your chicharrones are the best maybe you should come by we trade chicharron for sangria...and frags....


arepas...now you are talking! Maybe some baked Argentinian Empanadas or Tostones!


----------



## Crayon

5??????? Yikes, that's some serious Friday night action!

Hope you're recovered by Sunday!


----------



## FragCave

Crayon said:


> 5??????? Yikes, that's some serious Friday night action!
> 
> Hope you're recovered by Sunday!


Lol not tonight during the week


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> I went to get some baffles cut at the local glass shop and the lady behind the counter asked 300 questions about what the glass for...ugh!


Next time tell her it's for a meth lab then offer her some chircharones.


----------



## J_T

Wait... I was there last night, and i didnt get a bottle.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FragCave

J_T said:


> Wait... I was there last night, and i didnt get a bottle.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I only remembered when you left


----------



## altcharacter

Alcohol only for boobies.


----------



## Crayon

John's boobies aren't that big........


----------



## FragCave

Crayon said:


> John's boobies aren't that big........


lol........


----------



## fury165

OMG, I've just spit coffee all over my iPad


----------



## fury165

It's Friday night and Alt hasn't checked in yet....must have started on the beer early .

Alright, I'll start... Decided to take some pics of frags in the DT. No post processing yet so colors are a bit off.

Sunny D's 









Scrambled Eggs


----------



## Bullet

Beautiful Zoas and great pics !!


----------



## crab

Nothing much, just had my delivery dinner from 5 Asian Cuisine in Thornhill.

Link

Sirloin beef stir fry was epic!


----------



## altcharacter

Yes I'm drinking beers 

With my daughter at her first game


----------



## 50seven

altcharacter said:


> Yes I'm drinking beers
> 
> With my daughter at her first game


Totally awesome, Dave!

...heading home from one jobsite and on my way to inspect another to round out a crazy week... Looking forward to the holidays... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Yes I'm drinking beers
> 
> With my daughter at her first game


Was that a glass half full or a glass half empty kinda shot?

I finally got home at 9:30 tonight......tough day. Checked out NAFB on the way home and believe it or not, did not get anything. I want the Lori's Anthias and they had what looked like a borbonias, too. But I resisted!

Ah, the weekend! Yeah!


----------



## J_T

Just finished putting new cabinets in the shop. Thanks ikea as-is section.

I have since decided to stick to plexi work.... The floors here are....... Not straight..... Here is what the front legs look like....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Pretty good game as well  Hope she had fun 



altcharacter said:


> Yes I'm drinking beers
> 
> With my daughter at her first game


----------



## altcharacter

She has an amazing time! I'll have to get a few more games for her to see.


----------



## fury165

Bullet said:


> Beautiful Zoas and great pics !!


Thanks


----------



## altcharacter

Just finishing off a few beers and playing a few games. I was going to start up my frag tank but I worked 67 hours in 5 days. Is that even legal? Either way it works out very well for christmas and such!

Heading to Buffalo tomorrow for the Bills game (we stay the night before as well) and thinking of heading to ARC to see what they have. I'll try to take some pics


----------



## fury165

What is ARC?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

A Reef Creations. Its in Buffalo.

Been there. It was nice.


----------



## fury165

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> A Reef Creations. Its in Buffalo.
> 
> Been there. It was nice.


Haha! I know where that is located! It is just 5 minutes from the Buffalo Gun Center! I must have passed it a bazillion times in the past few years and never knew lol.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

You definitely need to stop by just to see the variety of stuff. Then look at the price tag and walk out. LOL


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Just an example.

http://areefcreation.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_22&products_id=475

Its not to say that I didn't buy anything but some of the prices were crazy.


----------



## fury165

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Just an example.
> 
> http://areefcreation.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_22&products_id=475
> 
> Its not to say that I didn't buy anything but some of the prices were crazy.


Wow! Looks like I should head to the BGC first then go there


----------



## fury165

What can we bring back in the way of corals without permits (legally)


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Any soft corals not attached to rocks. Mine were on frag plugs so I was fine.

This includes Zoas.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Here is the link.

http://www.ec.gc.ca/Publications/78...26\COM1511_CITIES_Brochure_Traveller_v5_e.pdf

Check out appendix 2. No stoney corals.


----------



## fury165

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.ec.gc.ca/Publications/78...26\COM1511_CITIES_Brochure_Traveller_v5_e.pdf
> 
> Check out appendix 2. No stoney corals.


Cool, thanks for the link


----------



## Flexin5

^yea i brought back zoas no problem. canadian customs guy didn't even give a crap, only reason is because he saw the big box that said "live fish" in the back seat.


----------



## Crayon

So.....It's Friday, and that requires the usual update. What's on your agenda today?
I've convinced John to do a fish road trip with me (will cost me later I'm sure). Am going to check out Kraken, ARA, R2O, and CC. Not necessarily in that order. Only disappointment is that CRS is not open today, cause I might have gotten a new nano tank........


----------



## fury165

Made the rounds to BA already. Had breakfast with TomG and now sitting in front of Canada Corals. Bit early but what he hay... Hey alt wake me up if you get here before opening


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Made the rounds to BA already. Had breakfast with TomG and now sitting in front of Canada Corals. Bit early but what he hay... Hey alt wake me up if you get here before opening


A bit early??? Like try 1 hour and 45 minutes early?? You can update your map while you are waiting.........


----------



## fury165

I'm busy watching people trying to open the front door to CC and looking dissappointed lol


----------



## Crayon

You realize that after they try the door, they just look at you, sitting in your car and don't feel like idiots cause they figure you tried the door already, too........


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> You realize that after they try the door, they just look at you, sitting in your car and don't feel like idiots cause they figure you tried the door already, too........


LOL, maybe... but I read the ad and knew they were opening at noon.

Anyway home now and tired, have enough salt to last me a year hopefully.


----------



## Crayon

So......today picked up my parents at the airport.









They packed light........


----------



## BIGSHOW

Crayon said:


> So......today picked up my parents at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They packed light........


LOL. that suitcase stack at baggage area is quite impressive, I have the exact same pic. Funny pic.


----------



## fury165

First Friday of the new year! Having some Blueberry tea and wife's spring rolls. I'll have some Creemore later on before you ask Cheryl.


----------



## Crayon

How did you know I would ask, Fury?

First Friday of the new year and I'm sitting in front of the fireplace eating licorice all sorts. Got the chills. Getting sick, I think. Black licorice always makes everything better.

I'm gonna pass on the beer tonight. Have one for me Fury!
And btw, tell your wife her spring rolls look awesome. And I mean that in a good way, not an Alt way........


----------



## altcharacter

At Grandma's house in Oshawa and we just had some Chicken Souvlaki and all the fixings. No beer here 

Anyone home in the dirty Shwa??


----------



## 50seven

Just finished some fragging and a WC and a nice few hours relaxing on the couch.

Got this crazy souvenir while fragging. Looks dumber in RL.

...So the story is that I opened a new tube of gel super glue and it oozed all over the place. Oh well, it wasn't anything that a paper towel couldn't handle. Until that paper towel got mistaken taken for the one to dry my hands and arm with. 

Fortunately the glue only stuck to my ape-like hair and not my wet skin too. But a thick mat of super glue encrusted hair is pretty miserable. So I shaved the hair off as best I could. A swath running from my elbow to my wrist. Lesson learned. 

Go ahead and laugh. I deserve it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy

What's WoT?


----------



## altcharacter

World of Tanks


----------



## fury165

Man you guys are hardcore.. Even play Reef simulations


----------



## 50seven

LOL not that kind of tank... Now that you say it, it does sound funny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

I gave up but when I was playing I was lvl VII


----------



## 50seven

looks like fun...


----------



## Crayon

No one plays Clash of Clans? While I check out the forums, John is immersed in CofC. Look for Evilparent. Tell him Crayon says hi and wonders what we're doing today......


----------



## bigfishy

I play summoner war sky arena!


----------



## uniboob

Clash of clans here. We have a London and area reef clan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

What's the name of your clan? Evilparent is on the hunt for you. Not sure it's friendly so look out......


----------



## Flexin5

anyone play call of duty? lol


----------



## tom g

*call of duty ..........*

well I have a teenage girl whos 16... I come home from work to 4 teenage girls playing call of duty radios cranked screaming and pure gunfire going on in my living room . these kids are not gamers but its friggen amazing to watch them at times , as I walk in I shake my head lol

well heres a run down of my day after two weeks of holidays I figured I had two weeks lol I assumed I would return to work on thurs well get the phone call from the boss saying ............ahhhh where are u , you have been awol from work for two days .... I knew it was a bad day as I drank my morning coffee and the boss's name comes across my phone 
sucks to be me and the end of my vacation grrrrrrrr..........

all in all my day was good other then how freaking cold it was today exp in the downtown core


----------



## fury165

Flexin5 said:


> anyone play call of duty? lol


Now you are talkin'


----------



## NovaRaven

uniboob said:


> Clash of clans here. We have a London and area reef clan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about Boom Beach on either Android or iPhone? Anyone here play that??

I refused to play CoC just cuz i knew I'd get addicted to games like that.. and now here I am super addicted to Boom Beach..

*sigh*


----------



## twobytwo

I got PS4 over the holidays... GTA or Destiny anyone?

Oh and I bought a new setup over the weekend. 120g short RR, will post a build thread soon


----------



## altcharacter

Had a really garbage day yesterday!
Came home to my girls trying to catch the fish with the fish net, and they destroyed most of my coral higher up on the rocks 
Then I went to Sears and tried to return a watch my wife bought me and they turned me away since I didn't have the original receipt 
Then I went to BestBuy to get a pair of headphones that were on sale, just to be turned away when they told me they were sold out 
So I saw that Future Shop still had a pair left up in Markham so I raced up there and got there for 9pm just for the manager to tell me "we haven't had those headphones in 5 months"
Then I get home and do laundry 

Bad bad day!


----------



## Mikeylikes

CoC has me up day and night now !!!

man its addictive ...


----------



## Flexin5

fury165 said:


> Now you are talkin'


ohhh snap. add me psn: tehfuzzman

i'm playing advanced warfare on ps3 right now. i made the mistake of buying a ps4 and hooking it up at my older brother's house right away....i don't think i'll be getting it back


----------



## altcharacter

Well it's friday and I'm off today doing a few things around the house.
Cleaned the tank a bit and scared my hippo tank pretty bad to the point where he was stuck between two rocks, so I pulled him back out but then threw him into the QT tank downstairs to start dealing with his Ich that he's had for a month now.

Going to clean a bit more then start on the beers.


----------



## Flexin5

my bird likes mc.donalds


----------



## altcharacter

Dude!!!!! We gotta teach that guy some new words 
Also, if we ever do anymore frag swaps he can sell for you


----------



## fury165

Watching the latest addition to the DT explore the tank and enjoying a nice mug I neo citran


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Watching the latest addition to the DT explore the tank and enjoying a nice mug I neo citran


Stick a shot of rum in the neocitran and the world mellows out beaut!

Finally home after being sick all week. Looking at the tanks that need major algae cleaning. Can't find my purple queen anthias. Hope she's gone to bed for the night. Really hope.

Need a beer.
Need pizza.
Need hugs and snuggles......am not going to settle for 2 out of 3


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Stick a shot of rum in the neocitran and the world mellows out beaut!
> 
> Finally home after being sick all week. Looking at the tanks that need major algae cleaning. Can't find my purple queen anthias. Hope she's gone to bed for the night. Really hope.
> 
> Need a beer.
> Need pizza.
> Need hugs and snuggles......am not going to settle for 2 out of 3


No rum in the house, think they may revoke my Trini membership. Don't feel like opening the Scotch and Wiskey so I opened up a bottle of Kahlua. not sure how old it is but it made it past my nose so...


----------



## teemee

Open the scotch and make your self a Hot toddy, they cured my colds when I was working in Scotland. 
Feel better soon!


----------



## tom g

*friday nite .....*

well rodger try a black russion 3 shots of Kahlua and 2 shots of vodka lots of ice .......
sitting here with the family watching back to back episodes of the show 
ridiculousness , man there are some real stupid people out there man ............
all three of us are pissing ourselves laughing so hard 
cheers 
happy Friday


----------



## altcharacter

Ask the black russian to give you a hot toddy! Then go have sex on the beach 

nacho night for the family here


----------



## fesso clown

Just got home from BC. Left the tank in the care of my MOther-in-law for 10 days and she did a great job! all the coral look great, 3/4 into the second ATO holding tank, empty skimmer cup... I was really surprised/happy.... no major problems.... a few minor issues like the temp dropped to 72 because we turned the furnace way down and quite a bit more GHA from trying to feed 1 shy fish in a 130G tank. 
It's good to be home! I am going to try to catch the Flame Hawk this weekend and QT it so I can begin my fallow period.

EDIT:
Forgot to add we enjoyed some red wine with some fancy supped up Kraft Dinner... too tired to cook. Damn it was good though!


----------



## altcharacter

KD with hot dogs is by far one of my fav's


----------



## Crayon

KD with fresh cubed vine tomatoes and lots of pepper.
The best.


----------



## fury165

My mother's macaroni pie - basically fancy, made from scratch baked Mac and cheese with lots of secret ingredients.


----------



## Crayon

It's those damn secret ingredients...........they always make things taste better!


----------



## altcharacter

Secret ingredients means "whatever is in the fridge"

We call this the "Tour de Fridge"


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Secret ingredients means "whatever is in the fridge"
> 
> We call this the "Tour de Fridge"


So......based on the contents of our fridge right now, we would serve KD and

-beer
-fish food
-cottage cheese
-cabbage

I think I need to go shopping.......


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Secret ingredients means "whatever is in the fridge"
> 
> We call this the "Tour de Fridge"


Haha, never in the house of the dragon lady...secret ingredients involve quests as required.... Think lord of the rings in the scale of quests lol.


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Haha, never in the house of the dragon lady...secret ingredients involve quests as required.... Think lord of the rings in the scale of quests lol.


And probably not to the local Sobeys either.......sounds like the quest would have to go to obscure markets where only those with knowledge can find the right vendor and one must also know the secret password.....


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> And probably not to the local Sobeys either.......sounds like the quest would have to go to obscure markets where only those with knowledge can find the right vendor and one must also know the secret password.....


Correct! Sadly I just returned from such a quest - journeyed all the way to the Mines of Moria (Scarborough) only to find out power is out along the street... They couldn't weigh/price anything and only taking cash


----------



## altcharacter

Roger, just give me a shout next time you need something. I have quite a few resources for things 

And yes I heard the power is out near here...

P.S. You could have stopped by


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Roger, just give me a shout next time you need something. I have quite a few resources for things
> 
> And yes I heard the power is out near here...
> 
> P.S. You could have stopped by


funny enough, I was just thinking I should pm you to see if you know where I can get liquid rennet locally... I want to make some fresh cheese curds for poutine


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Roger, just give me a shout next time you need something. I have quite a few resources for things
> 
> And yes I heard the power is out near here...
> 
> P.S. You could have stopped by


Yeah, I was going to stop by this week, but NOOOOoooo, the house was not clean enough, the chef was cooking, the girls were hungry, it was raining out, the roads were dark, there might be a meteor shower, the fish had gone to sleep already,

But you. Fury. YOU get an open invitation to drop by anytime. No excuses for you!!!!


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Yeah, I was going to stop by this week, but NOOOOoooo, the house was not clean enough, the chef was cooking, the girls were hungry, it was raining out, the roads were dark, there might be a meteor shower, the fish had gone to sleep already,
> 
> But you. Fury. YOU get an open invitation to drop by anytime. No excuses for you!!!!


Oh Cheryl, don't be hatin'


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Oh Cheryl, don't be hatin'


I'm not hatin'!
I'm never hatin'!
I just can't resist a good ol' nah nah nah nah, when the opportunity arises!

Always good fun........


----------



## Crayon

So............it's Saturday.
Just cleaned out the Michaels craft store of all their 80% off white and purple Christmas decorations.
We now have 3 weeks to decorate our place for our son's wedding..........

Am trying to figure out how this became our job?


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> So............it's Saturday.
> Just cleaned out the Michaels craft store of all their 80% off white and purple Christmas decorations.
> We now have 3 weeks to decorate our place for our son's wedding..........
> 
> Am trying to figure out how this became our job?


Oh man, a wedding full of drunken guests. That can't be good for your tanks and fishies


----------



## altcharacter

Roger I have 1 litre of animal rennet in my fridge and you are more than welcome to swing by


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Roger I have 1 litre of animal rennet in my fridge and you are more than welcome to swing by


Fantasic! I'm going to take you up on that real soon and we can work something out 

I'm sensing that GTAA'ers have a lot more in common than just fishies... pretty soon we will be having Culinary arts and frag meets all in one!


----------



## altcharacter

Can we bring our flashlights to frag meets? or is that frowned upon?


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Can we bring our flashlights to frag meets? or is that frowned upon?


Didn't you get the memo? It is now a prerequisite


----------



## fury165

Friday night once again, made it out to JJ downs today to pick up some plumbing for the New frag tank. Still need to decide on door panels but getting there.


----------



## altcharacter

The "IN" thing to do is leave the doors off. I've seen alot of guys do it these days 

Making corn dogs for the girls then I'm going to do a WC and try to find a booster pump for my RO/DI.

Anyone have one they're selling?


----------



## fury165

Dave the stand already has door frames, that would be like leaving the glass out of your windows LOL. Besides, I want to keep the puppy out of the sump... He seems to be interested in Skimmate and Cheato


----------



## Crayon

Stopped by Alex's place. He's suffering a bit guys, send him condolences...........


----------



## Sunstar

I am hurting so bad. Work tonight was long, I ended up staying 2.5 hours past my scheduled time. We were super busy tonight and only two people at my station - fridays and saturdays we normally have about 7 - 8 people on line.


----------



## altcharacter

I can tell that Sunstar is a cook of some sort! Very nice!!!


----------



## fury165

Friday night and I've managed to cut up my hands something fierce (OK fierce for me) trying to man handle some Starboard and acrylic sheets...always wear gloves boys and girls 

The new Frag tank is making some progress and I have most of the materials for the stand now. I guess I should put up a build thread soon. 

Tonight feels like a good night for Campari and soda, I just need to go buy the Campari lol.


----------



## altcharacter

Cut my knuckle with my boning knife two weeks ago and still hasn't healed. Tonight I'm drinking beers


----------



## Greg_o

altcharacter said:


> Tonight I'm drinking beers


Same here, have a few new interesting subjects to taste. If I end up playing with the tanks I predict a wet floor.


----------



## explor3r

Crayon said:


> Stopped by Alex's place. He's suffering a bit guys, send him condolences...........


Lol you funny.....dont know what you talking about


----------



## Crayon

So, it's just past Friday night and now into the wee hours of Saturday morning. The tanks have been neglected for a week as it has been chaos getting ready for our sons wedding which we are actually hosting in our former church turned house. Big day is today. Everything in place. Just hope the bride shows up.......


----------



## Greg_o

Crayon said:


> Just hope the bride shows up.......


Yes, these wonderful events do run smoother with both parties present. godspeed


----------



## ameekplec.

altcharacter said:


> Cut my knuckle with my boning knife two weeks ago and still hasn't healed. Tonight I'm drinking beers


Jeebus thats a nasty knife to take on. I know I could cleanly flay my fingers with ours - it cuts through a pork shoulder like it's margarine.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> So, it's just past Friday night and now into the wee hours of Saturday morning. The tanks have been neglected for a week as it has been chaos getting ready for our sons wedding which we are actually hosting in our former church turned house. Big day is today. Everything in place. Just hope the bride shows up.......


Good luck, all will be fine


----------



## altcharacter

Friday night and that means it's WC night! I'll also be cooking a pork loin with brown sugar and grainy mustard glaze. 

Oh yes, and beer of course!


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Friday night and that means it's WC night! I'll also be cooking a pork loin with brown sugar and grainy mustard glaze.
> 
> Oh yes, and beer of course!


Bah... Every day, 24 hours a day is water change day 

What are you going to serve that pork with?

Here is. A little teaser of my latest rabbit hole in progress.









Left side, Bean Animal plumbing mocked up










Right side: Electronics wall


----------



## paulie

hopefully not a bit of his finger this time! watch those knives, they can be sharp!!

mmmm, did someone mention beer?


----------



## Crayon

Why does everything have to get cooked with sugar????????????



altcharacter said:


> Friday night and that means it's WC night! I'll also be cooking a pork loin with brown sugar and grainy mustard glaze.
> 
> Oh yes, and beer of course!


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Bah... Every day, 24 hours a day is water change day
> 
> What are you going to serve that pork with?
> 
> Here is. A little teaser of my latest rabbit hole in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side, Bean Animal plumbing mocked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side: Electronics wall


Roger, you are scaring me. This is just a little toooooo anal.


----------



## Crayon

So just finished work.

Grrr. It's 7:15.

Grrrr.

Clicked send on the email sending the proposal out, and within 2 seconds a knock on the door. Now on to fish things and beer! Yeah! weekend just started, friends over talking fishie stuff, oh I am so happy!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

So am I coming over for a beer?


----------



## paulie

you asking me altcharacter? It's blue, and whiskey, and whatever else the wife will bring me!!

it was a fist earlier, not sure you want one of those!


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> So am I coming over for a beer?


Anytime you want to drive north you are welcome for beer. It's just you never drive north. Drive to Hamilton, no problem, drive to Barrie 'and it's too far......'


----------



## altcharacter

Just a reminder:
If you have beer and coral, I'll show up at your house 

You don't live in Barrie...you live NORTH of Barrie!! Like, literally near bear country!!


----------



## Crayon

Oh like 10 minutes north. I can make it from Broadview and Danforth to my place up north in 1 hour 20 minutes and I don't need a get out of jail free card to do it.
Major Mac to my place 45 minutes.
Fragcave to my place, 1 hour exactly
I bet you drive further to get food supplies.
There is always beer at our place. The beer store is right beside the firehall which is just across the trail from us.
Although John is no longer allowed into the store, so you might have to go get beer on your way here, now.


----------



## NovaRaven

Thought I'd share a weird scene I saw today.

I was at a gas station today and was just pulling in to a gas pump when I saw the weirdest thing in front of me.

A tesla at a gas pump!

I was like, WTF? The driver got out, stood there for a second, looked at me like a deer in headlights then drove off!

A new tesla driver maybe that misses the gas station?? Lol. Or maybe he got into a bout of amnesia and forgot he was driving an electric car!

Happy, and weird Friday everyone!


----------



## Crayon

NovaRaven said:


> Thought I'd share a weird scene I saw today.
> 
> I was at a gas station today and was just pulling in to a gas pump when I saw the weirdest thing in front of me.
> 
> A tesla at a gas pump!
> 
> I was like, WTF? The driver got out, stood there for a second, looked at me like a deer in headlights then drove off!
> 
> A new tesla driver maybe that misses the gas station?? Lol. Or maybe he got into a bout of amnesia and forgot he was driving an electric car!
> 
> Happy, and weird Friday everyone!


Was it a full moon? That was so funny!
I guess his charging light came on and his brain just did the automatic look for a gas station thing
Funnier would be if he was stuck there because he ran out of electricity!
Can you imagine the call to the tow truck?
"Hi, I'm out of fuel, I need a tow"
"Where are you"
"At the gas station"
"?............"


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> There is always beer at our place. The beer store is right beside the firehall which is just across the trail from us.
> Although John is no longer allowed into the store, so you might have to go get beer on your way here, now.


Now there is a story begging to be told


----------



## fury165

NovaRaven said:


> Thought I'd share a weird scene I saw today.
> 
> I was at a gas station today and was just pulling in to a gas pump when I saw the weirdest thing in front of me.
> 
> A tesla at a gas pump!
> 
> I was like, WTF? The driver got out, stood there for a second, looked at me like a deer in headlights then drove off!
> 
> A new tesla driver maybe that misses the gas station?? Lol. Or maybe he got into a bout of amnesia and forgot he was driving an electric car!
> 
> Happy, and weird Friday everyone!


Must have been one of those counterfeit Teslas with gas engines coming out of China J/K lol. But not too far from the truth - I give you the Geely GE, a fake Rolls Royce Phantom  
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1172635/A-30-000-copycat-Rolls-Royce-It-China.html
Oh wait, there are more!
http://gemssty.com/2006/10/29/top-10-copycat-cars/


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Now there is a story begging to be told


You come and visit, you get story. It's a true story. Happened last weekend, the day before the wedding.
You also get espresso
And margaritas
And a bed to stay overnight cause the margaritas are too strong


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> You come and visit, you get story. It's a true story. Happened last weekend, the day before the wedding.
> You also get espresso
> And margaritas
> And a bed to stay overnight cause the margaritas are too strong


Deal, let me get my passport renewed and I'll come by and sit for a spell


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Deal, let me get my passport renewed and I'll come by and sit for a spell


Yeah, that'll take a year.........


----------



## Crayon

So, it's Friday night, watch a little TV, set up a new frag rack and make sure all the gaps are covered on the tanks. Had a jumper today when I fed the tank. Flasher wrasse is fine, just a little stunned........


----------



## Flexin5

sitting here at work with my new friend.....


----------



## fury165

It was too cold today to do anything . 

Hey Jason did you take your lil' friend on a ride along?


----------



## altcharacter

I was ready to have a few drinks and possibly clean my tank, then the whole family fell asleep early so I joined suit. Now I'm up at 5am.....on my day off


----------



## PaulF757

I'm getting jealous on how nice of a setup thats is.


fury165 said:


> Bah... Every day, 24 hours a day is water change day
> 
> What are you going to serve that pork with?
> 
> Here is. A little teaser of my latest rabbit hole in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side, Bean Animal plumbing mocked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side: Electronics wall


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> I'm getting jealous on how nice of a setup thats is.


What are you talking about?? I saw your cabinetry Wednesday, that completes your stunner of a display tank


----------



## altcharacter

Friday night and I'm finally having a beer and thinking about the frag show tomorrow.
I'll be there hanging out at Alex's table and probably wandering around like usual if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Crayon

Finally home.......both cars broke down this week.....wtf. One just needed a new battery (yeah, right.....500.00 later) the other blew a turbo line. Not sure the hit on it yet. Sigh!

Have fun at the frag show tomorrow everyone! Find cool stuff......


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Finally home.......both cars broke down this week.....wtf. One just needed a new battery (yeah, right.....500.00 later) the other blew a turbo line. Not sure the hit on it yet. Sigh!
> 
> Have fun at the frag show tomorrow everyone! Find cool stuff......


Man that sucks Cheryl


----------



## Crayon

So.....it's Friday night. Looking for beer. John's had a tough week so I think I might need to be nice and pamper him.....
Poor baby!
Ok enough pampering.
We need to find beer!


----------



## altcharacter

My wife just picked me up a huge assortment of Belgium beers! Also just setup my mini reactor


----------



## fury165

English style fish and chips with deep fried mars bars for dessert... A fantastic source of fat, calories and sugar lol. Used the last beer on the batter though


----------



## altcharacter

Roger, should I bring over some beers?


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Roger, should I bring over some beers?


Bit late now.. Dinner is done,but thanks for the offer


----------



## tom g

*mars bar*

really rodger , im a total dessert guy and now I am driving around trying to find a restaurant that makes them .....anyways sounds completely yummy

greek tonite , souvlaki ,gyros ,greek salad ,and greek fries

happy Friday all..........


----------



## altcharacter

Now I'm trying to figure out if I want to buy a gyre...


----------



## tom g

*just do it .....*

vic park and sheppard ... esquires ... next to johnnys burgers , deff try the greek fries as well .....


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> Now I'm trying to figure out if I want to buy a gyre...


yup, you do.

I am going in for my second hip replacement on Monday.... won't be able to do much maintenance for a few weeks so I spent all day cleaning the tank. Stripped down and bathed all the equipment, vacuumed the sump out, rewired everything, set up a QT and put my calcium reactor online after multiple leaks and feed pump issues. I also set a fish trap to catch the bastard hold-out Flame Hawk. I started this morning at about 8:30 and just finished now at 10:38. Enjoying a Molson Stock Ale bought from the Island bootlegger down the street 'cause I was all outa beer....


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> really rodger , im a total dessert guy and now I am driving around trying to find a restaurant that makes them .....anyways sounds completely yummy
> 
> greek tonite , souvlaki ,gyros ,greek salad ,and greek fries
> 
> happy Friday all..........


olde Yorke fish and chips on Laird makes it but it is easy peasy to make buddy.

Sounds like you went to Messini's for dinner lol.


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> My wife just picked me up a huge assortment of Belgium beers! Also just setup my mini reactor


Hopefully she brought you some Leffe Blonde or Chimay


----------



## Crayon

So......It's Friday (again) Weird how that keeps happening.

This week in the GTAA news:
Fesso got a new hip. (I think) maybe he can say how it went? Does that make him a bionic clown?
Alt Hotel opened.
I'm looking at the forecast and seeing that the temperature is supposed to go up to +6 next week (yeah!)
Time for a little tequila! Too bad that blue bottle is at the hotel........


----------



## fury165

Friday and I'm visiting my Mom In 'sauga. Visited JJ downs today to pick up some new plumbing parts since I didn't like the setup I have on the new frag tank 
Still need to go to the lcbo store, maybe some chimay or Leffe is in order this weekend ️


----------



## Flexin5

why am i planning a new tank build? *facepalm*


----------



## fesso clown

Crayon said:


> So......It's Friday (again) Weird how that keeps happening.
> 
> This week in the GTAA news:
> Fesso got a new hip. (I think) maybe he can say how it went? Does that make him a bionic clown?
> Alt Hotel opened.
> I'm looking at the forecast and seeing that the temperature is supposed to go up to +6 next week (yeah!)
> Time for a little tequila! Too bad that blue bottle is at the hotel........


Why yes I did get a new hip. I was discharged from the hospital yesterday:









And to stave off this thread getting overly sexy (like Alt's other threads) I figured I'd douse it off with this:









Big Friday night here, laying around doing as little as possible.


----------



## fury165

Glad you are ok and on the mend Jeff. Maybe you should check in to Alt Hotel ... I hear the lobby boy is deft with the massages.


----------



## teemee

fesso clown said:


> Why yes I did get a new hip. I was discharged from the hospital yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to stave off this thread getting overly sexy (like Alt's other threads) I figured I'd douse it off with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Friday night here, laying around doing as little as possible.


Wishing you a very swift recovery Jeff!


----------



## paulie

Did anyone else see a giant bristle worm before realizing it was actually his arse cheek??

Hope your recovery goes well. By the looks of the smile, drugs are still working. That looks PAINFULL!!


----------



## altcharacter

We should head to the island and do the following:
Play Celine Dion's "my heart will go on" on a continuous loop
Poke jeff with a stick
Drink all his beers
Eat all his cookies

On a serious note, something serious just happened in my house...details to follow!

Went to big Al's scarb with Mr. Burns and saw Michael with his mom. Always nice to see fellow addicts...I mean reefers


----------



## Flexin5

just remember chicks dig scars! 

hope you have a great recovery but atleast you can park yourself infront of the tank and watch away lol


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Why yes I did get a new hip. I was discharged from the hospital yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to stave off this thread getting overly sexy (like Alt's other threads) I figured I'd douse it off with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Friday night here, laying around doing as little as possible.


Holy moly......VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISE!!!!
Get better Jeff


----------



## PaulF757

Dude get better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Well its Friday night and I'm ready to go home and start drinking.

This community had a lot of death this week and on the plus side we have had quite a few new people plus some veteran reefers doing upgrades. 

Let's hope next week is a better week


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Well its Friday night and I'm ready to go home and start drinking.
> 
> This community had a lot of death this week and on the plus side we have had quite a few new people plus some veteran reefers doing upgrades.
> 
> Let's hope next week is a better week


Pour out some of that 40 oz. for the shorties that didn't make it.. 
After a busy day at Snakes and Lattes with daughter, I'm settling in with some Stella..taking it easy after last week's fiasco with some Chimay Premiere.


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> ]
> 
> Big Friday night here, laying around doing as little as possible.


Change avatar to "sexy Jeff" best wishes for speedy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

What this thread needs is more posts - then we (and by "we" I mean "I"!) won't have to scroll past images of Jeff's bum to read the latest post (No offence, Jeff - I'm sure your bum is quite lovely, and I hope you are feeling considerably better... but enough of your bum already!)


----------



## mmatt

Well me I picked up some new Euphylia frags (pretty unique - haven't seen them before) off a fellow member, sold a few things and now chillin with the wife and pup. Wine in hand tonight instead of beer. Feeling a little classy. Lol


----------



## Crayon

Tonight was Fragcave Sangria night. That stuff is addictive. Have decided it's a ploy to keep me coming back to buy corals......

Chilling by the refugium which is now home to it's own permanent inhabitant, a banded pipefish. I know that thing is going to eat me through house and pods, but I was just so tired of looking at a tank of rock with nothing in it enjoying the peace and tranquility of such a beautiful environment.


----------



## explor3r

Crayon said:


> Tonight was Fragcave Sangria night. That stuff is addictive. Have decided it's a ploy to keep me coming back to buy corals......
> 
> Chilling by the refugium which is now home to it's own permanent inhabitant, a banded pipefish. I know that thing is going to eat me through house and pods, but I was just so tired of looking at a tank of rock with nothing in it enjoying the peace and tranquility of such a beautiful environment.


That Sangria is the bomb!!!!!after a few glasses it makes you feel very happy..We have to do a party one day in the summer with lots of it.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Tonight was Fragcave Sangria night. That stuff is addictive. Have decided it's a ploy to keep me coming back to buy.





explor3r said:


> That Sangria is the bomb!!!!!after a few glasses it makes you feel very happy..


That's it? What kind of review is that from you two? . This is how it's done...

I expected more from you guys



> Delicious red licorice, blood orange and ginger, with nicely rounded frame that is dark, deep and complex, ending with a polished mouthful of spicy fruit and plenty of personality. Paired with Austrailian LPS or a soupçon of Reef Raft PiP you have the makings of a truly great night.


[drops mike and walks off stage]


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> That's it? What kind of review is that from you two? . This is how it's done...
> Quote:
> Delicious red licorice, blood orange and ginger, with nicely rounded frame that is dark, deep and complex, ending with a polished mouthful of spicy fruit and plenty of personality. Paired with Austrailian LPS or a soupçon of Reef Raft PiP you have the makings of a truly great night.


This is what I heard before you dropped the mike: blah blah blah, blip pity blah blah blah. "Get drunk and buy expensive coral"


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> This is what I heard before you dropped the mike: blah blah blah, blip pity blah blah blah. "Get drunk and buy expensive coral"


Hahaha. So just another Friday night for you


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Hahaha. So just another Friday night for you


Actually the get drunk and buy expensive corals was on Tuesday. Friday night was sitting in front of the tank looking at the expensive corals and smiling (not from drinking). I love my tanks!


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Actually the get drunk and buy expensive corals was on Tuesday. Friday night was sitting in front of the tank looking at the expensive corals and smiling (not from drinking). I love my tanks!


It's what we do...


----------



## Crayon

So........IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!

I just got a Margarita delivered to me at my computer (working from home today). Must be time to stop.

Tanks are looking a lot better this week. I did something stupid 2 weeks ago and bought some new live food. I got live brine shrimp from Big Als, and decapsulated Artemia from Dragon.
One of these things caused an issue and I don't know which. I lost 8 corals over the last 2 weeks, some of which I had had for over a year, with no issues. Others were not doing so great, but were recovering. It seems that whatever happened hit the corals that were struggling. Lost a brain, lobo, several acans, a chalice, a candy cane (that was extremely healthy) and a symphillia.

I am fairly certain that some type of bacteria was in the live food that some of my corals couldn't handle. No idea, though specifically what happened.

Still waiting for my cold water fish, too. Nothing yet.


----------



## NovaRaven

Hmmm.. thats weird cuz i was just at Big Als wondering if I should buy live brine shrimp.. I didnt know the bacteria they harbor can do damage to corals.. hmmmmmm!!


----------



## fury165

Under the weather and trying to finish off this frag tank before my wife kills me. Doesn't help that I've been cutting and injuring myself without even trying on my foot, arms and hands. Wife is about to call a priest to report stigmata 

I need Chimay....


----------



## Crayon

NovaRaven said:


> Hmmm.. thats weird cuz i was just at Big Als wondering if I should buy live brine shrimp.. I didnt know the bacteria they harbor can do damage to corals.. hmmmmmm!!


I can't say the shrimp caused the issue......just saying that something I introduced into my tank caused a problem and these are 2 things I have narrowed it down to. Nothing else changed.

And it only affected my coral, not my fish. And not my snails, or the crabs, or the algae, or the cucumber, or the conches........


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Under the weather and trying to finish off this frag tank before my wife kills me. Doesn't help that I've been cutting and injuring myself without even trying on my foot, arms and hands. Wife is about to call a priest to report stigmata
> 
> I need Chimay....


Stigmata is cured by liberal use of Church Key "Holy Smoke" Now available at an LCBO near you..........


----------



## altcharacter

Had my first video conference in a long time with some really interesting people...

Then I come upstairs and my wife yells out "40% off sale!!" then runs out the door...

Now I'm watching sophia the first episodes with my girls wondering when the night took a turn


----------



## NovaRaven

My Friday night so far:
- making some RO/DI water
- injured my thumb while fragging my Lime in the Sky
- almost dropped a recently fragged rainbow monti in the toilet lol!
- wondering if i have a RBTA or a flame tip BTA in my 15g (today i noticed it has orange to yellow tentacles which it NEVER had)

Been a weird night!


----------



## Marz

Lmao!!! My house is "sickness" ridden right now. Watching smallville dvd's that someone thought would be a good gift. Hard to hear over my wife sniffling and blowing her nose....wicked cool night at my house  with me playing nurse maid...might just ditch 'em all tomorrow and get some me time!

I like how you left us all hanging at "really interesting people..."


----------



## NovaRaven

Marz said:


> Lmao!!! My house is "sickness" ridden right now. Watching smallville dvd's that someone thought would be a good gift. Hard to hear over my wife sniffling and blowing her nose....wicked cool night at my house  with me playing nurse maid...might just ditch 'em all tomorrow and get some me time!
> 
> I like how you left us all hanging at "really interesting people..."


Seconded... enlighten us as to who these "interesting people" are Dave.. they sound like a "Wise Men's Committee" or something


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Stigmata is cured by liberal use of Church Key "Holy Smoke" Now available at an LCBO near you..........


Sounds interesting, will have to try..thanks for the tip &#128077;


----------



## Crayon

NovaRaven said:


> Seconded... enlighten us as to who these "interesting people" are Dave.. they sound like a "Wise Men's Committee" or something












Maybe........


----------



## altcharacter

Just ate at St. Andrews fish & chips for the first time and I am hooked!!
My stomach hurt so bad right now but I don't care, good food is worth it.

Also without beer for 5 days now and kinda hating life since it's friday night 

Need to change the water on the tank but too fat


----------



## Crayon

Omg, I'm suffering too! Went to Brars Indian Buffet, after a stop at Canada corals. It's Dixie and 407. Amazing food, totally hooked. I can see a tradition starting here......a little fish shopping, then dinner.
And Dave, it's perfect for you........no alcohol at all!
Therefore no temptation.........

But the desserts......mmmmm,m.


----------



## Crayon

Plus a shout out to Imram and Stephanie! Ran into them at CC. they spend their Friday nights coral shopping, too.


----------



## Flexin5

it's 4am and I'm too excited to sleep. signing the papers for a new car tmw. 

at the same time I'm wondering how my big sps frags or mini colonies whatever are ending up being pulled off the rock, and end up on the other side of the tank? only fish big enough to do that would be dori? 

also I know it's a fish too because they are going into the direction of a MP10....doesn't make sense. 

oh and I re-scaped the zoa garden. looks much better now imo.


----------



## MPreston

All you can eat crab legs at the Mandarin.... need I say more... 
Should have done alot of things lol but... upon our return home it was PJs and movie time. 
It's 630 AM and I am playing catch up.
Weekly maintanance, water change and clash of clans on deck for this morning.
Cheers all; welcome to the weekend


----------



## twobytwo

Watched Interstellar last night. couldn't figure out what all the hype was about. Being a former film student ruins movies for me...

Tonight I'm going to a friends Mimouna - traditional end-of-Passover dessert fest. Afterwards at midnight, Going to greek church for a midnight easter candle lighting... first time doing it so not sure what to expect.


----------



## tom g

*expect*

PURE MADNESS... lol picture a sale at a coral store everything 
for 20.00..except picture 1000 greeks fighting to get there candle lit...
then the madness to get home..


----------



## fesso clown

Finally got around to putting doors on my stand. The little one is 8.5 months now and will be able to cross the room any day now... she no longer stays where we leave her...

I can't believe I waited this long to get this done, it looks so much better! I just need to trim the top now... the pink styro is not the look were are looking for...

























No too shabby if I do say so me self!


----------



## Marz

Seriously nice!


----------



## Flexin5

^Looks great man! nice job.

waiting for the tank to grow out is boring....so i picked up this yesterday  (i know there's a few car ppl on here  )


----------



## Marz

Very nice! Love the new lines. So...staying stock ?


----------



## altcharacter

I got a new phone...after working 135 hours in two weeks. Is that even legal??

Also haven't had a beer in a month


----------



## Flexin5

Marz said:


> Very nice! Love the new lines. So...staying stock ?


HELL NO! hahahah

picking up wheels for it soon and lowering it a bit, but probably next year.


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> HELL NO! hahahah
> 
> picking up wheels for it soon and lowering it a bit, but probably next year.


Sweet Jason very nice congrats buddy!!!!!! come around let me see it


----------



## NovaRaven

Sweet ride Jason!! Dang! Congrats dude

I suddenly miss car shopping..


----------



## fury165

Congrats Jason, looks nice!


----------



## Bullet

Wicked sweet ride J !! 
Plenty of room for baby !!


----------



## Flexin5

thanks guys, loving it so far. 

next saturday i'm going to do something i haven't done in ages, wake up super early and go for a drive.


----------



## mattdean

Here is my tribute to Friday night :

Thank God It's Friday!

This is the video of an original song that is still playing around the world. Currently #20 on UK internet radio and hit #6 in the clubs in Belfast. Enjoy!


----------



## Flexin5

can't believe i'm at work on a day like today


----------



## Bullet

Get the heck outta there and get into your beauty Acura !!


----------



## Flexin5

i did on saturday and took a cruise through the back roads of niagara falls. the cruise was 400km long lol










ok back on track, my new favourite piece:










as much as i love the sticks i can't deny the euphyllia


----------



## Jaysan

Flexin5 said:


> i did on saturday and took a cruise through the back roads of niagara falls. the cruise was 400km long lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok back on track, my new favourite piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as much as i love the sticks i can't deny the euphyllia


that's the best way to break in a new car


----------



## Flexin5

^wait you came on the torontointegras niagara cruise back in the day didn't you? lol i got my hands on the map


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> i did on saturday and took a cruise through the back roads of niagara falls. the cruise was 400km long lol


nice ride man! but it's no integra!!!!


----------



## Marz

Oh....snap!


----------



## Jaysan

Flexin5 said:


> ^wait you came on the torontointegras niagara cruise back in the day didn't you? lol i got my hands on the map


I did  
Lets do the cruise!!...but you'll gonna have to wait until I pickup my new ride...in a few years, LOL


----------



## altcharacter

So I know it's saturday but really I haven't had time to even scratch my ass.

Finally got around to making a fresh batch of water for a WC but haven't done one in 6 weeks so my tank is really hurting right now. 

On other good news I did do a ton of stuff around the house and bought a new BBQ!!


----------



## Marz

What kinda bbq? Ours for some reason rusted straight through...should have known better than buy a cheap one, so now in the market.


----------



## altcharacter

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/o...t-600b-propane-bbq-0853094p.html#.VVgBWPlVhBc

We ended up getting this one after looking at quite a few at Lowes, Home Depot, and Canadian Tire. I was looking for quite a few things on the BBQ itself and this met all the requirements for an amazing price. It's on sale this week and well worth the price. The only *Con* is that you need to put it together yourself which took me about 4 hours this morning. It's around 150 parts or so...no lie. Still a great BBQ for an amazing price.


----------



## Marz

Thanks...I am ok with putting something together. Going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Crayon

So, I know it's Sunday, but it feels like I'm just starting the weekend today. Did anyone know that Red moonlights as a movie fight scene double in his spare time? (Which I think his spare time is about 3 hours every month......)
Latest episode to be aired on Netflicks soon......


----------



## Crayon

So.....it's Friday night. My 3 purple queen anthias from the sum sale are doing good, it's been 7 days now, so hopefully they are settling in.
My 4 saddleback anthias from Big Show are getting their fins unde them. The qt tank is pretty full right now, but I think they enjoy being together.
Lake is warm, beer is cold.
Blue jays play at 10 in Seattle tonight.....might fall asleep before that one is done!


----------



## fesso clown

what'cha you trying to do to this thread Crayon? 
Sweep out the


----------



## Crayon

Bored........


----------



## altcharacter




----------



## fesso clown

Well played Sir.


----------



## silent1mezzo

Happy Monday.










Am I doing this right?


----------



## altcharacter

Kids are back in school and now I'm having breakfast at a restaurant with my wife.

Changed the water in my tank yesterday. First time in 5 months and everything looks OK.


----------



## Crayon

Define OK........most stuff is still alive? Or the algae is taking on a particularly lovely shape in the tank now.


----------



## altcharacter

Tank is looking good and my bta is unreal big!!! All of my monti's are healthy and the fish are happy


----------



## fesso clown

It Lives!!!!


----------



## tom g

*its friday*

so ..... its fri nite whats everyone doing tonite .... the jays are on were all hoping for a win.
its chilly outside......hows everyones tanks doing


----------



## Crayon

Visiting family in Saskatchewan. Sharing the Jays game with my dad. Cold here, too. No snow yet.


----------



## twobytwo

Went for Buffet (Dragon Pearl) for the wife's bday. Now trying not to move while on the couch watching the jays game.


----------



## altcharacter

Well it's Friday and I worked another 70 hours this week in 5 days. Trying to do a thousand things but can only do 50 

Still need to change the water in the tank and the corals aren't looking happy.


----------



## mattdean

I'm working! Christmas party season has started. The life of a musician. Got the dance floor packed with over 100 people and having fun. No better job!


----------



## TBemba

Are you the polka player? 

Like Ladislav John "Walter" Ostanek? The polka king?


----------



## mattdean

Haha. Far from it. I do corporate functions and sing everything from Sandra Bocelli to Black Eyed Peas  not much I don't do.


----------



## fesso clown

mattdean said:


> I'm working! Christmas party season has started. The life of a musician. Got the dance floor packed with over 100 people and having fun. No better job!
> Haha. Far from it. I do corporate functions and sing everything from Sandra Bocelli to Black Eyed Peas not much I don't do.


Me to but I'm juggling chainsaws and telling jokes...


----------



## Crayon

black Friday sale shopping. Got a 55" smart tv 1080p LCD for 750.00. Thought that was pretty good.
Did not come home with any fish, no corals, nothing for the tanks. Despite stopping in 2 stores......thought that was pretty good, too.


----------



## twobytwo

Joined the wife while she did Holiday shopping for all the women in the family (scarves, bracelets, etc)
Then it was my turn and picked up some new friends:
Coral Beauty Angel, Coris Wrasse, 3x Yellowhead Sleeper Goby, Powder Brown Tang, lawnmower blenny, 2x Dispar Anthias and 3 Red Firefish but only 2 made it home ok.
Long Nosed Hawkfish and a Royal Gramma

Was up pretty late after finally acclimating everyone and getting 2 TTM's set up


----------



## TBemba

Wow, you have no troubles adding that many fish and bio load all at once?


----------



## Crayon

twobytwo said:


> Joined the wife while she did Holiday shopping for all the women in the family (scarves, bracelets, etc)
> Then it was my turn and picked up some new friends:
> Coral Beauty Angel, Coris Wrasse, 3x Yellowhead Sleeper Goby, Powder Brown Tang, lawnmower blenny, 2x Dispar Anthias and 3 Red Firefish but only 2 made it home ok.
> Long Nosed Hawkfish and a Royal Gramma
> 
> Was up pretty late after finally acclimating everyone and getting 2 TTM's set up


Mts big time happening here! Just wait till you want sea horses........


----------



## TBemba

Crayon said:


> Mts big time happening here! Just wait till you want sea horses........


They had some at big als Hamilton, they were black about two inches. I didn't know they could be jet black in colour


----------



## Crayon

TBemba said:


> They had some at big als Hamilton, they were black about two inches. I didn't know they could be jet black in colour


Stop......don't encourage Twobytwo...........or me.....


----------



## TBemba

Crayon said:


> Stop......don't encourage Twobytwo...........or me.....


I was hoping someone would go rescue them 

there is a lady in Woodstock that breeds them and a gentleman in Cambridge that is soon going to be selling his that he bred to fish stores


----------



## twobytwo

TBemba said:


> Wow, you have no troubles adding that many fish and bio load all at once?


I'll do it slowly. I've split everyone into 2x TTMs at the moment. After the full TTM, they'll be in my 40b QT to observe and treat if needed. After 4 weeks, I'll slowly introduce them into the display over a few weeks. My skimmer is rated for 200gallons with a heavy bioload (tank is 120g) so hopefully the impact is minimal.

And yes, I want seahorses. Might be my boxing day purchase...


----------



## twobytwo

So... It's Friday, Long weekend. Valentines Day. What's everyone doing?

I'm heading up near Beaverton Sunday to go Ice Fishing. The rest of the weekend I will sit in front of my tank and look at my new Crocea Clam


----------



## Bullet

twobytwo said:


> So... It's Friday, Long weekend. Valentines Day. What's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm heading up near Beaverton Sunday to go Ice Fishing. The rest of the weekend I will sit in front of my tank and look at my new Crocea Clam


Such a romantic fool !


----------



## fesso clown

twobytwo said:


> So... It's Friday, Long weekend. Valentines Day. What's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm heading up near Beaverton Sunday to go Ice Fishing. The rest of the weekend I will sit in front of my tank and look at my new Crocea Clam





Bullet said:


> Such a romantic fool !


YOu beat me to it! hahahaha!


----------



## twobytwo

fesso clown said:


> YOu beat me to it! hahahaha!


Thanks guys... so funny! it was the only day we could get away. We'll be back by late afternoon for a nice dinner (pizza on the couch?). it'll be super cold but will warm up once we're in the hut and get the heater going. Romantic is my wife putting the minnows on my hook for me lol.

Just in case anyone is curious, you don't need a fishing license this weekend.

PS - does anyone play Destiny on PS4?


----------



## altcharacter

I've heard the Destiny numbers have really gone downhill in the last few months. I'm still playing League and going to do that now as soon as I get a few beers in me.

Our date night consists of going for burgers


----------



## Crayon

It's Friday night, 1:30 AM and we just added extra heaters to all our tanks, including our cold water tank.....our big grundfos pump that controls our household heating system cacked tonight. Only heat we have right now is the fireplace. Dogs are under the duvet with us in bed.

On the coldest night of the winter.....of course.
Tomorrow will be spent replacing the pump.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> It's Friday night, 1:30 AM and we just added extra heaters to all our tanks, including our cold water tank.....our big grundfos pump that controls our household heating system cacked tonight. Only heat we have right now is the fireplace. Dogs are under the duvet with us in bed.
> 
> On the coldest night of the winter.....of course.
> Tomorrow will be spent replacing the pump.


Ugh, sorry to hear Cheryl. Hope you sort it out soon.


----------



## Crayon

Almost sorted out. Went to Near North this morning in Barrie and got a new pump. Swapped it out, and we have half the system back. John is working on the fan coil which is now unhappy.
House was at 41 degrees F this morning. Outside was -29. All tanks fine, although one cold water tank dropped to 51 degrees, but fish are fine.
Not getting much done though today, still to fraking cold. Think it's movie night tonight. Either PPZ or Hail Caesar.


----------



## Bullet

Glad that things worked out - for the most part, Ms C 

You were always the cold water specialist - but NOT this cold !!


----------



## Crayon

Omg, I know! Our cold water tanks have heaters right now. The household heating system is all sorted out. As Red Green said, (something like) "thank god for handy husbands!"

Our big old church is still really cold, so spending the afternoon bundled up in front of the fire


----------



## tom g

*Walking dead. .......*

So it's Sunday nite .. walking dead premiere. .
And we have a shit load of stuff we got at ten market yesterday. Fondue nite....


----------



## tom g

*so its friday nite*

so its Friday nite , and ... im sitting here trying to help my daughter write a essay ... any English majors out there ..

heres her topic ...

organized labours contibution to the welfare of the people of Canada....


----------



## Greg_o

Heh.

What grade is this for? Pretty loaded topic.. 

Maybe she could juxtapose the proven progress labour unions gave the working class to modern times where they're basically eroding public confidence and, oh, I don't know, our manufacturing sector.

Oh wait, her teachers are likely unionized so maybe scratch that idea.

Good luck with that, and Happy Friday.


----------



## tom g

*essay*

shes in grade twelve .. it is loaded being a union employee and since its for a scholarship we better keep it on topic .lol


----------



## Greg_o

tom g said:


> being a union employee


I know, I think you mentioned in the past you're 113? Just stirring the pot my friend.


----------



## altcharacter

I dropped my phone in the toilet


----------



## tom g

*so*

I am greg proud member of local 113, im not into politics but do love doing what I do ...

alt all I can say is shit..............


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet


Not the first time it has had to deal with crap &#128540;


----------



## fury165

Going to make a nice cup of coffee to match my mood....dark and bitter &#55357;&#56840;
Why? Because Harper Lee passed away &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Bullet

fury165 said:


> Harper Lee passed away ��


Apologies if this adds to your already bitter mood but a lot of people including me believe that Truman wrote her book ...


----------



## fury165

Bullet said:


> Apologies if this adds to your already bitter mood but a lot of people including me believe that Truman wrote her book ...


Nope.no way Dill wrote TKAMB


----------



## fury165

Took this out of the FS thread...



altcharacter said:


> bag of rice is the dumbest thing you could do for your electronic device. You need to take out the power source (battery) and dry it asap. Which is what I did.
> 
> The longer your electronic device has water on it, the more damage it's going to do to the circuits.
> 
> I just took it apart and hit it with a blow dryer. 15 minutes later the battery went in (after an alcohol bath) and the phone works again.
> 
> Rice = bad


The dumbest thing to do to your electronic device *is to drop it into the toilet* &#128514;


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet


What, the toilet paper app didn't work?


----------



## altcharacter

rubbing alcohol does wonders!!! And a hair dryer


----------



## altcharacter

Well, I'm sitting in an ER waiting for a doctor. Was going to go to get some Chinese for dinner and now I'm staring at a wall


----------



## fesso clown

what happened Dave another Friday night toilet accident?

Me I'm mixing up a batch of AF Probiotic salt for my first 20% water exchange and am about to re-visit Season 1 of Better call Saul so the wife can get caught up for season 2. I binge watched season 1 last year and forgot how great of a show it is from watching S2. EP.1 last night...

Anyone watched Fargo yet? It's fantastic! Season 1 was good but Season 2 was stellar hoping for the same from Saul!


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Well, I'm sitting in an ER waiting for a doctor. Was going to go to get some Chinese for dinner and now I'm staring at a wall


You going to tell us why you are in the ER?


----------



## altcharacter

thought i might be having a heart attack but my ekg came back good, now I just have to wait 6 more hours for the next blood test. So I might be able to go home around 4am or so...

Good thing I brought my laptop and mouse, just gaming in the waiting room


----------



## Rookie2013

Hope u feel good Alt....good luck bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cica

Hope everything is going to be ok Dave. All the best.


----------



## Bullet

Hey Alt, everything OK ?
give us an update when you can, please


----------



## altcharacter

got home around 4am after doing more bloodwork and it wasn't a problem with my heart so that's good! Been under a bit of stress lately and that has definitely taken it's toll on my body. 

Also passed out while giving blood which has never happened. On the plus side they gave me a free sandwich and milk!!! On the down side it was the worst sandwich i've ever had but it was free so I can't complain much


----------



## creature55

Glad to hear you're okay, Dave! 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## cica

Glad to hear you're ok. Hope you don't work for the weekend so you can rest.


----------



## Bullet

Good news about your health 

Bad news about the sandwich !


----------



## fury165

Glad to hear you are ok Dave.


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks guys. Thinking some retail therapy is in order. Going to go to NAFB and pick up a sea hare


----------



## Crayon

I'm thinking tequila would be good. Retail therapy is all fine and dandy, but nothing like a little mind relaxant.


----------



## mmatt

So......I got back from the hospital on my Friday night with oud new baby boy. Mason. Spent since Monday night on and off there with a permant stay wed evening until last night. Long process due too some complications, but all and all mom and mason are home and healthy. Mom's a little sore of course. Lol

Tank did well threw out the week. But I lost my beautiful naso today. Was healthy and just fine last night bit this afternoon was toast. So I am on the hunt for a new naso.


----------



## mmatt

altcharacter said:


> got home around 4am after doing more bloodwork and it wasn't a problem with my heart so that's good! Been under a bit of stress lately and that has definitely taken it's toll on my body.
> 
> Also passed out while giving blood which has never happened. On the plus side they gave me a free sandwich and milk!!! On the down side it was the worst sandwich i've ever had but it was free so I can't complain much


Glad everything is ok brotha


----------



## Rookie2013

Hope it's not the Reefing giving U any stress  good to know it's all good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Great to hear Matt!!! Kids are awesome until they grow up and talk back!!!

I'll have to swing by one day and check out that "new kid smell"


----------



## Bullet

Congrats Matt !!


----------



## mmatt

That you will Dave. celebratory beers for mason a shots of tequila for you. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Addicted

Congrats, Matt. Is this your first?

Hope you're feeling better, Dave.

Mike


----------



## rburns24

-
Glad to hear the ticker's OK, Dave .
-


----------



## fesso clown

yes, glad you're OK Dave and congrats to you Matt!


----------



## mmatt

Thanks guys



Addicted said:


> Congrats, Matt. Is this your first?
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, Dave.
> 
> Mike


yes that he is out first. And at 4 days old he's already well on his way to being a bigger shithead than his dad. Lol

Our boxer has absolutely loved him since day one and is,more concerned than when we are when he's crying. Its too funny


----------



## rburns24

-
"Our boxer has absolutely loved him since day one and is,more concerned 
than when we are when he's crying. Its too funny"

That's hilarious. Congrats on #1.
-


----------



## MPreston

So it's Friday night and I am working on my water mixing station. 

Fresh pot of coffee, some fittings, tubing and some zip ties; let's get it on


----------



## fury165

It's Friday night. Out of coffee and waiting for Godot...bastard better show up 😡😜


----------



## Crayon

Coffee? What is this? Well, if I'm coming to your place anytime I'm bringing my own relaxants. Saturday morning and for the 10th weekend in a row I swear I'm getting the auto water change finished. No excuses.


----------



## fesso clown

Crayon said:


> Coffee? What is this? Well, if I'm coming to your place anytime I'm bringing my own relaxants. Saturday morning and for the 10th weekend in a row I swear I'm getting the auto water change finished. No excuses.


mine is half built too...


----------



## altcharacter

Day #6 of 14 in a row and I already put in 65 hours.

I dipped my frag rack and forgot to put it back in the tank. Left it overnight in the dip.

Expensive mistake


----------



## Crayon

So.....it's Friday night. Just finished a proposal for a new client, with the help of a Friday night cocktail. Didn't send proposal out. Not that stupid. Will review when I am sober.

The plan is to get the AWC going this weekend.
Which was the same plan as last weekend.
And the weekend before.


----------



## fury165

Friday night and just finished making dinner.

Portugese seafood stew - Caldeirada de Peixe


----------



## Flexin5

fury165 said:


> Friday night and just finished making dinner.
> 
> Portugese seafood stew - Caldeirada de Peixe


error 404: stchew chicken and fri rice not found.


----------



## tom g

*Friday nite*

Roger .... show off .. lol looks awesome
Cheryl what u drinking tonite ...

Came home to my daughter deciding to clean 20 years of 
Rubber maid tubs from basement several trips to garbage bin...going to grab some Swiss chalet and then chill on couch...put my feet up.....


----------



## fury165

Flexin5 said:


> error 404: stchew chicken and fri rice not found.


Ah hahaha! That must be the photo album of Guyanese food &#128540;


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> Roger .... show off .. lol looks awesome
> Cheryl what u drinking tonite ...
> 
> Came home to my daughter deciding to clean 20 years of
> Rubber maid tubs from basement several trips to garbage bin...going to grab some Swiss chalet and then chill on couch...put my feet up.....


Haha Tom, just a lil somethin' somethin' I threw together, didn't feel like cooking ☺'


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

hahaha rodger , great job and by the way I think we found where they buried jimmy Hoffa ......


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> hahaha rodger , great job and by the way I think we found where they buried jimmy Hoffa ......


Haha, not in Swiss chalet I hope &#128540;


----------



## altcharacter

Just got back from an insane road trip today! I almost headed out to Bigshow's place but he never called me back 
Probably better anyways, I probably would have spent my paycheck there.
Went to see March for his birthday madness sale and got a few nice pieces and had a good chat. Always a pleasure going there.
Then went to go see daniel tiger live up in richmond hill and stayed for dinner.
Now i'm installing my new mouse and i'll be drunk in a hour!


----------



## Crayon

tom g said:


> Cheryl what u drinking tonite ...
> 
> Came home to my daughter deciding to clean 20 years of
> Rubber maid tubs from basement several trips to garbage bin...going to grab some Swiss chalet and then chill on couch...put my feet up.....


Tonight, a little lime juice, some tequila, a splash of Cointreau. Always my fav.
John's first batch of home brew goes in bottles this weekend. Will be ready to drink in about 6 weeks.
Hope he does a Pilsner soon. We got the chillers.

Good luck w the cleaning there, Tom, and check for collectables! I made the mistake of throwing out 3 old plastic watches one year. Then read that the first year of Swatches were worth over 500.00 each........


----------



## kamal

fury165 said:


> Friday night and just finished making dinner.
> 
> Portugese seafood stew - Caldeirada de Peixe


That looks so yummy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

altcharacter said:


> Just got back from an insane road trip today! I almost headed out to Bigshow's place but he never called me back


I also texted him, but no response. Also his web site has been down for few days now, don't know what is going on?


----------



## teemee

notclear said:


> I also texted him, but no response. Also his web site has been down for few days now, don't know what is going on?


the site is down because they are about to launch a new one.
I know at least this much...


----------



## fury165

kamal said:


> That looks so yummy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kamal, it was... Simple ingredients and easy peasy to make.


----------



## Rookie2013

Tht seafood looks awesome....weekend for me was a bit busy with house chores. Yesterday added another refugium to my system had the 10 gallon tank and plumbing parts lying around. Might use to store either Siporax or make it a display refugium...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

So, it's Friday night again and I'm doing some research on hybrid LED/T5 lighting. Does any one here run both, and what does your photo period look like?


----------



## fesso clown

I run a 6 bulb ATI Sunpower with a DIY Reefbrite strip. The Strip consists of 24X3W Cree LEDs. A 50/50 mix of Royal Blue and UV Violet. THe cost was under $200. 
I get a wee bit of shimmer from it when the T5s are on but I would like more. I plan to add another 12 maybe 24 to the strip. 
I measured the Par from the strip and in the middle of the tank I get between 75-100. 
I run the 6 T5 bulbs for 6 Hours and the LEDs for 12 Hours. 
I looked into the ATI hybrid and couldn't justify the price.

I LOVE the T5s compared to the Radions I "upgraded" from and still get that sick glow from my actinic LED strip...

Best of both worlds. What are ya looking at?

Oh and Roger, say hello to my little friend:








(actually GIANT friend... he's over 3.5 inches and a fat bastard.... That's his name... "Fat Bastid"


----------



## kamal

fesso clown said:


> I run a 6 bulb ATI Sunpower with a DIY Reefbrite strip. The Strip consists of 24X3W Cree LEDs. A 50/50 mix of Royal Blue and UV Violet. THe cost was under $200.
> I get a wee bit of shimmer from it when the T5s are on but I would like more. I plan to add another 12 maybe 24 to the strip.
> I measured the Par from the strip and in the middle of the tank I get between 75-100.
> I run the 6 T5 bulbs for 6 Hours and the LEDs for 12 Hours.
> I looked into the ATI hybrid and couldn't justify the price.
> 
> I LOVE the T5s compared to the Radions I "upgraded" from and still get that sick glow from my actinic LED strip...
> 
> Best of both worlds. What are ya looking at?
> 
> Oh and Roger, say hello to my little friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually GIANT friend... he's over 3.5 inches and a fat bastard.... That's his name... "Fat Bastid"


Where did you order the leds? I run a 6 bulb ati light and wanted to do a diy strip to supplement.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

I ordered form here: 
http://www.aquastyleonline.com/products/DIY-24-Cree-LED-dimmable-kit.html

I then got some 2 inch aluminum U channel from a metal place and made a strip.


----------



## Flexin5

heh, seems like alot of ppl are jumping ship from LEDs to T5's.

i just picked up this yesterday



it's that 8 bulb ATI powermodule. should fit nicely with the new setup i'm building.


----------



## fesso clown

Nice!!! 
I went with 6 bulbs because my tank is only 20 inches front to back. Would have liked to go 8 but it was too big. You'll love it!



Flexin5 said:


> heh, seems like alot of ppl are jumping ship from LEDs to T5's.
> 
> i just picked up this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> it's that 8 bulb ATI powermodule. should fit nicely with the new setup i'm building.


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> I run the 6 T5 bulbs for 6 Hours and the LEDs for 12 Hours.
> I looked into the ATI hybrid and couldn't justify the price.
> 
> Best of both worlds. What are ya looking at?
> 
> Oh and Roger, say hello to my little friend:
> (actually GIANT friend... he's over 3.5 inches and a fat bastard.... That's his name... "Fat Bastid"


Fat Bastard, I love it! My Borb is a big boy too and rules the tank lol.

I picked up a used 2x24 watt fixture that I'm going use to supplement the prime over the frag tank. I want to see what kind of effect it will have on growth and coloration...figured it would be a low cost way to test. 
I will be using ATI bulbs, 1 X CORAL + and 1 X Blue + based on a cool YouTube video Tidal Gardens put up showing the various bulb combos.
Part 1: 






Flexin5 said:


> heh, seems like alot of ppl are jumping ship from LEDs to T5's.
> 
> i just picked up this yesterday
> 
> it's that 8 bulb ATI powermodule. should fit nicely with the new setup i'm building.


Nice man! What new setup? You keeping us in the dark huh - be like that


----------



## Flexin5

fesso clown said:


> Nice!!!
> I went with 6 bulbs because my tank is only 20 inches front to back. Would have liked to go 8 but it was too big. You'll love it!


Thanks bro! See, origionaly I was going to go with a 6 bulb too, but I also want to supplement with leds only for the look of the tank and a bit of shimmer; but once I saw the price of reef brites (I don't understand why they are so expensive) I decided to go for the 8 but run 6 bulbs and give those LED T5 bulbs a try. The fixture is ment for the new tank but It still has to get made and I'm going to take some time to make sure that everything on the build is nice and quality and neat; so why not throw it over my current tank? Even tho the fixture is longer than the current tank itself lol



fury165 said:


> Fat Bastard, I love it! My Borb is a big boy too and rules the tank lol.
> 
> I picked up a used 2x24 watt fixture that I'm going use to supplement the prime over the frag tank. I want to see what kind of effect it will have on growth and coloration...figured it would be a low cost way to test.
> I will be using ATI bulbs, 1 X CORAL + and 1 X Blue + based on a cool YouTube video Tidal Gardens put up showing the various bulb combos.
> Part 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man! What new setup? You keeping us in the dark huh - be like that


Lmao dude I'm missing my old 5ft tank. I love the depth of my tank now but I really miss the long tank and having tangs just cruise back and forth. So another 5 ft tank but a lot shorter, wider and a external bean animal overflow. This will be my 4th and last tank so going all out! Dimentions should be 60 long, 24 deep and 18 high which should put me around 115gals.

But just wait until you add those T5s to the LEDs, I started out with the two hydras, and things were going.....ok. Then I added two 2 bulb aquatic life units with all ATI blue+ and holy crap, I'm finally getting the results that's ive been trying to get for the past two years! Colors, growth just amazing.


----------



## Marz

I can't wait to see your build. I like the dimensions you are looking at getting. I am thinking the same length but would like wider.
You always have great tanks!


----------



## rburns24

-
"Dimentions should be 60 long, 24 deep and 18 high which should 
put me around 115gals."

Great dimensions. Looking forward to seeing it come together.
-


----------



## Crayon

So......
It's Friday night. 
Got back from our 25th anniversary trip to St Lucia last Sunday to find our qt tank had split a seam (less than a year old, will be replaced on warranty). Thankfully no fish in it at the time. Our house sitter was good and had done what she could could but we have dried salt water all over the floor.

Kissy went sideways. Literally sideways. We had him on Prazi, and he lost buoyancy. So right now he is swimming sideways, upside down and listing seriously to the port side. Did a water change, got carbon on the system and all we can do now is wait and see what happens. Prognosis is that he should recover, but who knows. It's just stressful. And disturbing. Fish shouldn't swim sideways.

This on top of the fact that the night before we left a coyote got all our chickens.

So, tgif. Seriously.


----------



## kamal

Crayon said:


> So......
> It's Friday night.
> Got back from our 25th anniversary trip to St Lucia last Sunday to find our qt tank had split a seam (less than a year old, will be replaced on warranty). Thankfully no fish in it at the time. Our house sitter was good and had done what she could could but we have dried salt water all over the floor.
> 
> Kissy went sideways. Literally sideways. We had him on Prazi, and he lost buoyancy. So right now he is swimming sideways, upside down and listing seriously to the port side. Did a water change, got carbon on the system and all we can do now is wait and see what happens. Prognosis is that he should recover, but who knows. It's just stressful. And disturbing. Fish shouldn't swim sideways.
> 
> This on top of the fact that the night before we left a coyote got all our chickens.
> 
> So, tgif. Seriously.


That sucks.sorry to hear

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

Congrats on the anniversary Cheryl and sorry to hear about your troubles. Should have told me you were in St. Lucia, I would have hooked you up with a obeah woman to help you get rid of the bad luck.


----------



## Crayon

fury165 said:


> Congrats on the anniversary Cheryl and sorry to hear about your troubles. Should have told me you were in St. Lucia, I would have hooked you up with a obeah woman to help you get rid of the bad luck.


Couldn't you tell that was St Lucia from the beach picture? Ok here was our room. Maybe this will help.










I need your Obeah woman here at my house. Can you get her to send me good vibes?


----------



## fury165

Is that jade mountain resort with the pitons in the foreground?


----------



## fury165

driving around on this beautiful night...dug into the crates and pulled out some Prince.. As I said to TomG yesterday, there must be a wicked jam session in heaven tonight 😔


----------



## MPreston

*So it's Friday night.*

So it's Friday night 
Congrats everyone, we made through another work week

Me, I'm batching up a water change and doing some tank clean up. 
Tomorrow- working outside


----------



## altcharacter

Yep! Another week, another headache!

I just contacted someone on Kijiji about a 75g they were selling. I might go around tomorrow and see what it looks like. 

On a side note, if anyone is selling a 90g give me a shout


----------



## matti2uude

altcharacter said:


> Yep! Another week, another headache!
> 
> I just contacted someone on Kijiji about a 75g they were selling. I might go around tomorrow and see what it looks like.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone is selling a 90g give me a shout


I have a 60 x 18 x 18 on a steel stand I'm not using but it's not drilled.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Oh snap matt!!! That might be a good size!!


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> Oh snap matt!!! That might be a good size!!


----------



## fesso clown

I can do it for ya


----------



## twobytwo

fury165 said:


> driving around on this beautiful night...dug into the crates and pulled out some Prince.. As I said to TomG yesterday, there must be a wicked jam session in heaven tonight &#55357;&#56852;












I'm doing a water change on the QT. And acclimating 3 mollies I got today, going to see what happens if I put them in my frag tank to clean up some algae.

Happy Passover if you celebrate it.


----------



## Flexin5

at work, wishing i was at home working on my stand and watching the raptors loose


----------



## Crayon

Yeah, but the Jays won for a change.....not that I got to see the game! Family dinner tonight.


----------



## fury165

So it's Thursday night and I'm starting this update early seeing as it is a long weekend and all. I was thinking of foregoing my usual May 24th ritual (1st 7hr smoked ribs of the season) as my wife is out of the country... But daughter wants ribs &#55357;&#56375;&#55357;&#56375;  what are you guys planning,... The weekend looks like it will be great


----------



## kamal

Gardening  and water changes not in that order.ribs sounds good 🐖

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Roger you are more than welcome to come over and use my smoker if you'd like. I'll be doing some ribs and pulled pork as well and we can double up and have a few drinks if you like.

I'll be doing a WC and such. Doctor said I should "take it easy" so I'll be doing that


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> Roger you are more than welcome to come over and use my smoker if you'd like. I'll be doing some ribs and pulled pork as well and we can double up and have a few drinks if you like.
> 
> I'll be doing a WC and such. Doctor said I should "take it easy" so I'll be doing that


Thanks Dave! I'll have to remember next time... Unfortunately I need to stay home this weekend &#128542;


----------



## Crayon

You could bring the ribs, pulled pork and your golf clubs to my place. Our visitors from Holland have gone home and it feels too quiet all of a sudden.

Which is actually kind of nice.

Weekend plans:
Will figure it out Saturday morning. But it does involve tequila. And limes.


----------



## tom g

*Long weekend*

Ahhh Dave what did u do that docs told u to take it easy and drink beer....


----------



## altcharacter

Well technically I'm not supposed to drink on the new meds. That's if I take them, which I don't need to take...

Cheryl I'll give you a call. Might take you up on that offer! 
So we have 6 people to feed and according to our resident rib master I should bring a half rack of ribs and a can of coke.

If anyone is in my area this weekend come on down for some bbq!!!!


----------



## fury165

Hmm. Ribfest at Yonge Dundas square this weekend, I'm tempted to get some from the event, but I've never been impressed by any of the vendors that I've bought from in previous years. Then again I can save 6.5hrs of my weekend 😜


----------



## altcharacter

$28 for a side if bland ribs


----------



## fury165

Are you serious?? Forget that...


----------



## tom g

*happy canada day*

hey there fellow fish heads , its thurs nite , whats everyone have planned for the weekend .. ball tournament on Saturday , other than that some chilling and mucking around the house ...
happy Canada day 
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g

*So ...... it's Saturday and pouring rain*

So .... who's doing what....


----------



## fury165

Went to CRS to meet up with a fellow member and to visit a spell with Red of course 😊Lots of nice stuff to be had 👍🏼


----------



## 50seven

In the office ALL DAY. Finished a huge backlog of office/financial garbage. Finally done, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna go shoot something now (in a virtual world of course...)


----------



## tom g

*so its sunday .............*

hey there so its sunday and the sites totally taking a kicking ... sure hope everyones tanks are up and running and in good shape ...anyways its sunday nite just chilling watching good ole tear jerker of a movie with my daughter ..
WE ARE MARSHALL.... yah im a sap ... after this gonna tune in and watch the Olympics closing ceremony .. cant wait to see the great smile of canadas athletes .. great choice in flag bearer for Canada ....she will be beaming ....
happy sunday gang...


----------



## Flexin5




----------



## Greg_o

Yes guy. Getting late, but still cleaning tanks/filters/glass etc cheers


----------



## altcharacter

yo, sup!!!!


----------



## tom g

*so.......its friday ..............*

so its Friday .. whats up fellow reefers and freshiess....
im in Kitchener for a ball tournament ,gonna hit up st .Jacobs first thing in am 
maybe try to find myself a nice cake for my B day .. 
hope everyones doing well and enjoying there nite 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Crayon

Happy birthday Tom.
We have a quiet weekend, no company, no turkey! Yeah!
The plan is to build a fish tank.
Picked up a 1/2" thick sheet of acrylic today.
Fun starts tomorrow.


----------



## matti2uude

Happy Birthday Tom!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*thanks*

thanks Cheryl and matt ....


----------



## rburns24

-
Have a good one, Tom .
-


----------



## Crayon

rburns24 said:


> -
> Have a good one, Tom .
> -


Hey Robbie! Wondered where you were........glad to hear from you.


----------



## tom g

*its friday .............*

so its Friday guys and gals its a week and a bit away from x mas 
what are u all up too.....


----------



## Ryguy

Here is what I am up too 
And also brown algae starting into cycling the new tank.


----------



## guelphjay

Friends bday. 

Replace the rum with a Texas mickey of Rye and that's my night. Probably going to need some preventative Advil at about 1:30 lol.


----------



## altcharacter

I'm hitting the sauce hard tonight. We got home from Swiss Chalet and my wife went crazy over the house being a mess so we yelled a bit then made up.

As I sit here with my beverage I look at my tank full of aiptasia and brown/green/red/blue algae and wonder when I'm going to be able to switch tanks...

On the plus side I get to wake up early tomorrow and do laundry then shovel my driveway!


----------



## Crayon

Finally got around to dealing with the skimmer tonight trying to figure why it wasn't making bubbles. Broke the shaft on the pump. Ffffffuuuuuuuccccccc********!!

Did figure out it was the giant hermit crab shell that got stuck in the skimmer preventing it from working.

Refrained from adding alcohol. It's been a tough month.


----------



## twobytwo

I'm having a pretty crappy day, glad its almost done. 

On the way to the dentist this morning, my car was acting funny.... Flat tire. Managed to limp myself to my parents house. Called a million tire shops and of course this time of year, no one can get me in to change one winter tire. Finally decide to just go to canadian tire for whatever they can put on so I can drive a few days until i find the right match (brand/model) of tire. I took it there around 2:30, my car was ready for pickup just before 7.

I drive home. The brand new tire is flat. Now I have to deal with that...

And my fuzzy dwarf lion fish in qt... didn't make it. they were great last night and eating, but both pale, dead tonight. Not sure what happened in the 20g they were in. I might move the Harlequin Tusk and gold spotted rabbit out of the 40breeder qt into the display. i've been watching them for about a week and they look fine and have been treated with Prazipro. Id rather use the 40 gallon tank if I get a trigger over boxing week, then the 20. I'd do a big WC before adding new fish though.


----------



## tom g

*so its christmas evening .......*

so its Christmas evening ... we just cooked all day , family came over ate drank...there all gone ,dishes are done ..we just sat down .. fully bloated from eating turkey and one too many baklavas ...round two tomorrow ...
how did everyone make out with Christmas whats everyones plans for boxing day .....hope everyone had a awesome Christmas ..

cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter

I'm heading to CC in the morning with a box of donuts to get my dry goods for the new tank. 

We had an awesome christmas around the house today. My girls were really happy with the presents they received and our dinner was pretty good! I did a 12 pound smoked turkey brined in a citrus brine. Also did a 8 pound prime rib roast with all the trimmings...just wasn't happy with the horseradish I bought 

Tom, where are you heading tomorrow?


----------



## Rookie2013

Worker around my kitchen Reno and making my shopping list for my tank. CC opens at noon tomorrow btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Well ladies and gentlemen it's Friday again! That day we all look forward to and hopefully you have some beer in the fridge and snacks to munch on.

Tonight we are heading to the movies but I'll be making water for a water change and doing another video about my new tank and the difference between overflows

Only problem is I only have one beer left


----------



## Rookie2013

I am about to head out to Scarborough to pick up a frag of Staghorn while i wait for a pizza delivery....thank god the kitchen reno is finally finished...i like this thread keep it up going gents and ladies...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o

altcharacter said:


> Only problem is I only have one beer left


Rookie! Now that all the family is back home we're working through our glut of ridiculously rich beers we got over Christmas.

cheers! Hope you sort out that unfortunate predicament.



Rookie2013 said:


> I am about to head out to Scarborough to pick up a frag of


Wait, a second rookie lol jk/

Late night frag runs - Cheers!

Things were a bit wild over dinner and I'm going to keep the party going and, maybe do a water change.. Gotta trim some plants but these gouramis think my arms are food. Anyone want a pair of.. uh, well behaved lol gouramis?!


----------



## Rookie2013

Greg_o said:


> Rookie! Now that all the family is back home we're working through our glut of ridiculously rich beers we got over Christmas.
> 
> cheers! Hope you sort out that unfortunate predicament.
> 
> Wait, a second rookie lol jk/
> 
> Late night frag runs - Cheers!


Yeah I am busy tomorrow and hence want to get things done today. Call it t crazy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Sitting watching Sense8 on Netflicks. No fish stuff tonight. Hopefully more beer available.
3 weeks till we get our new place......ask me if I'm terrified..........


----------



## Rookie2013

So while watching Island Life on HGTV i learned Texas has a summer season....holla 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Well it's another Friday night and it's reefing season again for sure! I'm in full swing with my build on the new tank and couldn't be happier!

I secured a 40g breeder from Brad out in the dirty 'Shwa and I'm resealing it as we speak, whilst drinking beverages of course!

The tank is in worse shape than I thought it would be in, but I think I can save it for sure. Just going to take longer than I thought.

Also went to see March today and in my opinion he's got one of the better setups in Toronto for sure. On top of that, he's an awesome guy to deal with and has some cute dogs to play around with while chatting.

Who else is doing stuff tonight?


----------



## Rookie2013

aLT I like the way how you keep everyone connected thru this thread..great initiative from you as usual...

did nothing over the weekend got a small frag of Pink Secale from Canada Corals..nice pink color with yellow polyps..its sitting on my sandbed getting acclimated to my lights...cant wait to grow this baby out and see how the colors turn up...

reality check today is Monday  mannnnn...lol.


----------



## Flexin5

march touched my bum.....again


----------



## Mikeylikes

Flexin5 said:


> march touched my bum.....again


Uh ...TMI !


----------



## altcharacter

You should see what Digz did to my leg!!!!


----------



## Flexin5

altcharacter said:


> You should see what Digz did to my leg!!!!


----------



## tom g

*so ...... its friday!!!!!!!*

hey there fellow fish heads its Friday.........................
what u guys and gals doing tonite ..

just chilling here .............nothing special .............


----------



## altcharacter

I just finished putting a dry-pack shower tub into my boss's house and now I'm getting ready to get really drunk to get rid of the pain in my back and knees.

Also uploading a new video to my channel about how to reseal a tank the right way!!

Then I gotta figure out how many new bulkheads I need for the tank


----------



## amps

Happy Friday! 

Just made my first homebrew beer and I'm waiting patiently for the next 4 weeks until it's done.

Also obsessing over what SPS I wanna add to my growing collection.


----------



## mmatt

Just chillin like a villain on the couch with the wife catching up on this weeks Vikings. Gad damn it's such a badass show. The Dungeons and dragons of game Of thrones ain't got nothing on the bad ass vikings!


----------



## Addicted

I agree mmatt, vikings is great!

AI hanging kit finally arrived so I got my lights hung tonight. Then mounted a few frags.

Now chilling with the wife and kids.


----------



## altcharacter

Here's the video I promised


----------



## Crayon

At the lawyers today to sign all the paperwork on our new place......count down to Feb 1. Needed a big tequila tonight as I'm still suffering from the 100 day cold. 
All fish fine and accounted for. Corals looking good too. Picked up a hero turbinaria a few weeks ago and patiently watching to see if it is thriving. Serious lack of colour and polyp extension.


----------



## altcharacter

I've heard Viagra works for Polyp extension.


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> I've heard Viagra works for Polyp extension.


Ignoring you.......


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Here's the video I promised


Btw, good job on the video!


----------



## altcharacter

Another friday, another few beers to go!

The snow outside is insane!! My wife had to take a cab home from a meeting out near the airport and it cost $148. Good thing her company paid for it!

What's shakin?


----------



## Rookie2013

Driving East end to play indoor cricket and chill with friends...tomorrow MAYBE work on my 125g sump stand in the basement...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy

Markham Rd / Steeles to Oshawa and back to Markham ~ 3 hours and 45mins round trip! Upon returning, Taunton rd was closed off by police! 



Now I have to go back to Oshawa again for another errand!

How fun!


----------



## bigfishy

I still have the photo of last year on Taunton rd & Reesor rd intersection, a 18 wheeler smashed the guard rail and caused delay!

I wonder what happen this year! 

off to Oshawa now! Weeeeee! xD


----------



## tom g

*its friday...........so.......*

so .........its Friday ..........

its been a trying week , after a crazy week at work with out local going thru a takeover ,and our entire board completely leaving us in the dark . oh well after today we got the news that its not gonna happen and put us in turmoil ..

then daughter tells me dad ... the cars making noise ....so I drive it and the rear shock when thru the shock tower ... so then its a FML....GRRRRRRR

well the decision is Thomas the car has only a few weeks to live , took it over to my buddys place where we welded the shock tower and strut ... Thomas is alive for a few more weeks till I find a new used car ...

now I am sitting down and having a drink ....

cheers and happy Friday all ..............


----------



## Crayon

I'm at day 55 of the 100 day cold. Just can't seem to shake it. Starting to think about setting up temporary tanks in new place so we can move fish and coral over in a month. Not really up to doing the work, so I'm just thinking about it.
Yesterday's drive on the 400 was going 40kph. The new trend is to drive with your 4 ways all flashing. WTF! Winter tires work better than 4 way flashers. Left my laser blaster at home unfortunately so had to put up with the slow drive.


----------



## Rookie2013

And than there r those who drive at 20 in a 60 zone with clear roads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo

Just doing some small things around the house and on the tank. Installed a new toilet the other day, pretty easy after following the instructions. I set up a 10g, I'm trying to acclimate Ghost shrimp to saltwater for a live food source for my tusk, trigger, puffer and bird wrasse. 

My skimmer been a PIA, it's been "surging" - I'll leave it with barely any bubbles in the neck and the next morning it's overflowing - I think it's related to where the drain goes in my sump; it's right beside the skimmer intake. I have a Herbie, so there's no bubbles coming out, so I dunno for sure.

Oh and I think my puffer has been nibbling on my walking dendro. Doh!

then today - 99% of the time I make an appointment with bell, the guy arrives 15 minutes before the end of the window. The one time I make an appointment for Saturday 8am-noon... He's 10 minutes early


----------



## altcharacter

Another friday and another couple of beers!

Tonight I am planning to get some work done on my new tank. Also going to do some gaming and drink beers....of course...

Happy Family Day weekend!!!


----------



## Flexin5




----------



## Greg_o

We have a strict 'No falling from heights into the aquarium' rule in my house.


----------



## Crayon

do you wonder who was filming while this disaster was taking place??


----------



## Rookie2013

Flexin5 said:


>


Holy Shizaan...this made my day today lol...Happy Friday...and the day has just begun...


----------



## altcharacter

Well the 125g is all plumbed, water tested, fairly level, and salt added!!!!
In the next few days I'll go out and get a filter sock and some aragonite and hopefully by mid week I'll have a working tank!

Anyone have an extra filter sock and some aragonite?? 

And now for tequila


----------



## Flexin5

^i have legit, a entire bucket full of round filter socks you're welcome too bro. my sump has the rectangle filter socks so i can't even use them anymore.


----------



## altcharacter

I will seriously come over there tomorrow and get them....
I totally need to see your tank and hang a bit. Been way to long!!!

I'll msg you either in the morning or tonight after I sober up


----------



## Flexin5

^for sure bro let me know! i have to be somewhere this weekend but i'll be home all day before 3pm tmrw. come by!


----------



## Rookie2013

Enjoying an awesome meal at Kandahar Kebob. Awesome fish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Well the 125g is all plumbed, water tested, fairly level, and salt added!!!!


Fairly level???
In what world is fairly level ok for a fish tank?


----------



## altcharacter

Dual overflow, so one of the sides is like a 1/16" out or so and doesn't take as much water as the other side. So think of it as a emergency overflow!! Actually at 1300gph it seems to be working well so I'm not messing with it. 

It's square so that's what matters


----------



## altcharacter

Well, the new tank is up and running with no hiccups yet!!! There is quite a bit of fine tuning but that is the norm, right?

As I wait for another forum member to come over and get some RO water, I'm thinking about what beer to drink first...


----------



## JasonM

Alt if you still need filter socks I have a cpl lying around


----------



## tom g

*so its friday ...............*

so its friday ............ HELLO MCFLIES ...............WHATS GOIN ON ...........


----------



## altcharacter

Just hanging out and trying not to fall asleep


----------



## twobytwo

Watching TV, about to have taco dinner. earlier I put up some window film to darken the room the tanks are in, during the day.

Rest of the weekend just relaxing, maybe make a costco run.


----------



## Rookie2013

Just got back from cricket practice had a good dinner now chilaxing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Got the new Zelda game when it came out a few weeks ago. Lovin' it!


----------



## janos1

*Friday night*

Hi to all,still try to convince my wife bigger tank is easier to work with.
She still to try to convince me Redsea 170 is more than enough.


----------



## altcharacter

I thought all women agreed that "bigger is better."


----------



## janos1

Would be good but she stick to the point.


----------



## Crayon

So, it's Saturday morning, fine spring day, what's everyone up to?
We are down to the last two days of our move.
i see the finish line........finally.


----------



## tom g

*Alt. Where are u.....*

Well alt keeping your thread alive....gone moose hunting
Heading to Algonquin park ...wife saw a squirrel...let's go moose watching.....daughters drIrving...
Happy friday all....


----------



## Crayon

tom g said:


> Heading to Algonquin park ...wife saw a squirrel...let's go moose watching.....daughters drIrving...
> Happy friday all....


If you were going to Algonquin, why didn't you stop by our place???

Watching Jays tonight. Finally feel like the team is coming around.


----------



## tom g

*Hey*

Where r u ..lol
In Huntsville now


----------



## Greg_o

Tom just to confirm you're moose spotting and not hunting right? Let me know if you need some pointers of where to see them along the 60 corridor.


----------



## tom g

*Spotting*

No not huniting...we are in huntsville for the nite 
Would love tips since we never been here before or done 
Algonquin park...


----------



## Greg_o

If you're down for a tough long hike with practically guaranteed moose go for Mizzy Lake. Read up on it though, don't go unprepared. It's a bit of a commitment. The best wild life views are at the last few km's. Some might just head straight there if pressed for time.


----------



## Greg_o

Or if just driving through, watch for other cars pulled over - they're usually onto something. Go slow, drive safe, if you do pull over remember it is a busy highway and make sure everyone conducts themselves accordingly..

Good Luck!


----------



## aspiro

I second Mizzy Lake, absolutely beautiful. It might not be fully accessible yet. We were there in mid April and the snow was still waste deep.

You may want to try Spruce Bog, and if it's open Beaver Pond Trail (if it's open).

Algonquin is my home away from home


----------



## tom g

*Moose*

Thanks guys for the info...
No moose were spotted for us....big black bear and a few
Deer....the moose were at 5 k marker missed him by a hour or so... will try again....
Cheers


----------



## Greg_o

Nice! I'd take the bear over the moose!


----------



## tom g

*so its friday ... and im going wabbit hunting ....*

yes its Friday and having a huge issue with m y frag tank covered in dinoflagettes ....so in the name of frags I cleaned all my frags that were of value transfreed them to my display tank ...well everyone is eaten my utter chaos , my bella blues , gobstoppers , rastas and a few more that I cant name right now ... wtf ..... well there goes my yellow tang picking off the algae ...nope not algae eating my zoas ... so he must die .. call the tang police ..I am armed with trap and if that fails out will come the elastic and kabob stick ... and I will spear the [email protected]##$er ......

happy Friday all ... not so happy here ....


----------



## Greg_o

Vibes Tom..


----------



## Crayon

tom g said:


> yes its Friday and having a huge issue with m y frag tank covered in dinoflagettes ....so in the name of frags I cleaned all my frags that were of value transfreed them to my display tank ...well everyone is eaten my utter chaos , my bella blues , gobstoppers , rastas and a few more that I cant name right now ... wtf ..... well there goes my yellow tang picking off the algae ...nope not algae eating my zoas ... so he must die .. call the tang police ..I am armed with trap and if that fails out will come the elastic and kabob stick ... and I will spear the [email protected]##$er ......
> 
> happy Friday all ... not so happy here ....


Don't blame the tang!!!! He probably can't tell the difference between the algae and the Zoa and is wondering why the algae he's eating tastes so funny......
&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;
Just joking for a Friday night. Sorry to hear your troubles.


----------



## twobytwo

Last Long weekend of the summer! What's everyones plans?

I have to clean the house a little, hopefully have time to go fishing, Mother In Laws Birthday dinner (Red Lobster!) and want to try to Visit Chudlieghs for some Apples!


----------



## Crayon

Tank maintenance. Been gone for the last two weekends, so time to deal with tank stuff. Nothing bad, just some stuff that's been put off and now it needs to get done.


----------



## littletnklvr

My Friday night? Unemployed, broke and single!! Maybe this will help!! Lol!


----------



## twobytwo

littletnklvr said:


> My Friday night? Unemployed, broke and single!! Maybe this will help!! Lol!


Not sure if it helps, but my work is having a job fair for warehouse positions on Monday

https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6311592449919709184


----------



## Crayon

So, it's time to resurrect this puppy.

It's Friday night, what's on the agenda people?

Wondering if Twobytwo has had his baby yet......(can never remember when it's due)

When Alt is coming back (self imposed hiatus is almost a year old now)

When Tom is going to finally confirm he is a Mod........(smile Tom!)

Me? I'm in need of a coral fix. Somebody offer me a trade for something.


----------



## tom g

*It's friday*

Crown royal on ice ....pooped after being at work for two days ....just chilling ....and if i could friggin load a pic ...
Grrŕrrr


----------



## mmatt

Justice Chillin....had to reset my controller for one of my tanks since the temp prob was going all screwy. Hopefully get this tank stabilized so I can transfer everything back into it from my move. If I'm not lazy I might hang a light or two. Oh and I'm on call 24/7 until Thursday


----------



## twobytwo

Crayon said:


> So, it's time to resurrect this puppy.
> 
> It's Friday night, what's on the agenda people?
> 
> Wondering if Twobytwo has had his baby yet......(can never remember when it's due)


Not Yet! about 5-6 more weeks, March 5!
Everything else is good - tanks/fish/corals al seeming good. Maybe I'll post a video later.

If anyone is out near the Dundas Strip, PM me and stop by my place for a drink and chat!


----------



## Ciddian

Maaannn.... I miss the fish croud. ;_;


----------



## tom g

*omfg*

where u been ,how u been ......


----------



## ameekplec.

Ciddian said:


> Maaannn.... I miss the fish croud. ;_;


Ayoooooo same here Cid.

Miss you guys so I got back on here. Good to see some of the same old characters hanging around, holding the fort down.


----------



## Ciddian

Haha! I've been okay! Trying to make it in this $$$ ass city. That little kid in my profile pic is now 8. So crazy. 

Had to get rid of basically all my fish gear except for the turtles and stuff. Just no cash to do fish stuff anymore. 
We do have a Betta. Does that still count?? Lol ^_^


----------



## tom g

*Wowser*

Welcome back... where the hek have u two been ...


----------



## Crayon

*It's that time of the week again....*

The weather has me down. Our place is so cold, the warmest room is the fish room.
I'm hanging out here this Friday night.









Got my beer, got my iPad, hoping dinner gets delivered to the fish room, too!


----------



## aks72ca

*fish room looking good*

Hi Cheryl,

Your fish room is looking great, well stocked and have begun collecting some more Asterina stars for your emerald crab(s).

Neil


----------



## tom g

*It's friday*

I feel your coldness Cheryl...we need to get you some heat in there....
Not sure where all the bubble algae came from but found hundreds inside my power head which blocked 
Flow to my tank ... ruined a few of my arches and brickwork moving stuff to get the bubble algae out .
Just sat to a burger and fries ... sitting on couch chilling like a villain and having a coffee...


----------



## Crayon

aks72ca said:


> have begun collecting some more Asterina stars for your Harlequin Shrimp
> 
> Neil


Thanks Neil! I think my shrimp pigged out on all the asterinas I got from you! Let me know when you're ready again.

Cheryl


----------



## rburns24

tom g said:


> I feel your coldness Cheryl...we need to get you some heat in there....
> Not sure where all the bubble algae came from but found hundreds inside my power head which blocked
> Flow to my tank ... ruined a few of my arches and brickwork moving stuff to get the bubble algae out .
> Just sat to a burger and fries ... sitting on couch chilling like a villain and having a coffee...


-
Hey, Tom. In the event the bubble algae spread onto your rocks, you can 
get a couple emard crabs to to take care of it.
-


----------



## tom g

*Bubble algae*

I'm planning on getting some Robert...thank you...
Nice to see u on this chilly Fri evening


----------



## Mikeylikes

So what does everyone do on this fine snowy Saturday day ?? If you must go out please drive safe !!!!

Had a fellow reefer and member (Tom G) swing by and pay me a visit today. 

Chatted and caught up over coffee and a beer. He bought some frags (I practically gave them away) to stock up his tank. Hopefully I gave him some incentive to take it to the next level with his set up LOL.

Appreciate you stopping by Tom and thanks for some of your suggestions on how to finish my skin for tank !! 

Got to do it again soon.


Mikey


----------



## tom g

*ohh myy*

yes it was an adventure today ,

checked out mikeys tank over a timmies and beer what a awesome tank , lots of frags and stuff for the weak minded ..
amazing encrusting monti and chalices all over the place ...beauty tank 
it was a pleasure to chk out the tank , just missed mikey fragging but he had his set up all there , its amazing after all these years to chk out the growth in the few short years since u and paul built your tanks .
hoping for another visit soon , u know my plan and I will be hitting u up ..


----------



## tom g

*What s Going on GTAAAAAAA*

What's everyone up too tonite ..nothing like a family nite 
At NYGH....dinner egg salad sandwhich...3 timmies coffees.....and 45 dollars in parking ...woo hop
All good .....


----------



## kamal

tom g said:


> What's everyone up too tonite ..nothing like a family nite
> At NYGH....dinner egg salad sandwhich...3 timmies coffees.....and 45 dollars in parking ...woo hop
> All good .....


LoL.....water change.....cleaning powerheads....target feeding....the life of a reefer

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Haven’t seen my tanks in a week. Looking forward to getting home tomorrow. Hope all is well.

Who’s doing the Niagara frag show next weekend?


----------



## Crayon

So.....it’s a rare Friday holiday! Happy Easter, Passover, Spring to all!

What’s everyone up to this holiday weekend?

For me, I finally got a coldwater fish order in yesterday from San Diego after trying to get anything for a year now. Just added 5 zebra Catalina gobies in my coldwater tank along with 24 snails, 12 cowries and 6 urchins. Plus two hitchhiker hermit crabs I’m trying to ID.

The zebra catalina gobies (Lythrypnus zebra) are different than catalina gobies (Lythrypnus dalli). Wasn’t sure the supplier knew the difference or which ones they were sending, so I was really happy to see they were zebras! I’ve been trying to get those for a very long time.

Anyway, fish maintenance today. Need to get pumps programmed properly.


----------



## tom g

*so its friday ................*

well its Friday thank finally it is here ... have a case of the bronchitis thanks to a co worker grrrrr..... oh well....

its a crappy day its raining like cats and dogs or shall I say fish and crabs ...

well spent some time today getting ready for what they are calling for a ice storm how ironic that I re woke up my post on back up stuff and no one responded , got my shopping done , refilled my propane bottles and got some fuel for the genny....... stocked up on food and such so we don't have to go anywhere tomorrow , I'm not the type to be paranoid but just for shits and giggles it was what I did .

spent some time on my tanks mucking around with placement of some frags that keep moving and falling I really have to find the ideal spot and spend some time epoxying them ..

tanks doing good other then a weird scenario of cheato dying off ....

anyways gonna sit back and have a few brandys ....

well happy Friday and look forward to crayon and cicas responses as it seems we are the only ones who post other then for sale lol

cheers and happy reefing or planting ...

tom


----------



## Crayon

Well, don’t want to disappoint anyone!
Got our Toronto house ready for sale this week.......today was a rush to get the place cleaned and touched up for photographs tomorrow.
Of course our pond pump quit over the winter and had to be replaced. That was a hit! A new Tsurumi pump for the pond......ouch. Almost as much as a Red Dragon and they don’t seem to last more than 5 years......at least the new owners won’t have to worry about the pond pump for a few years.
Or maybe they will just fill the whole thing in and bury a 700.00 pump.......

Our portable temporary generator is filled and ready for the storm. Gas station is two blocks away, so we are good!

Exhausted and chilling for the night. Baseball is on! Go Jays!


----------



## tom g

*hey*

yah u didn't disappoint me lol .. I expected it

well that sucks ballz about the pump u couldn't put a cheaper pump in Cheryl 
have u found a place to stay in the mean time


----------



## Crayon

We have tried different pumps for the pond, but the way it’s plumbed it needs to be a 2” fitting and top mounted. Our pond has a skimmer box and a waterfall box and the water has to get pushed over 25’. We know this pump works and it makes life easy. Swapping out takes half an hour.

Nope, haven’t found a new place yet, so if anyone has a one bedroom condo in the downtown core they want to rent to me, send me a note!


----------



## tom g

*appartment*

I will keep an eye out ... ill make a few calls , did u try that apt by the dairy queen


----------



## Greg_o

Sup Tom, hope the brandy was exceptional and you get a handle on yer cheato.


----------



## Crayon

*Summer kick off!!!*

So.....it's Friday of the first summer long weekend. What's on the agenda people?
More outdoor time and less indoor time?

I'm breaking out the 12' dog pool and filling it up (might be a tad chilly, but what the heck)

And going to sit with my tanks and see how they're doing, Haven't seen them much in the last two weeks.


----------



## kamal

Gardening....bbq..... maybe a cider 

Oh and hopefully buying some coral this weekend.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

Grabbing the boys and playing hookie @Canadas Wonderland.

Dunno about Sat and Sun but Mon gotta powerwash the deck after the stucco trades do that side of the house.


----------



## twobytwo

This is my favourite weekend of the year!

I'll spend some time with the wife and my new 2 month old girl.
I'll check out the Dundas strip since I live nearby
Home Energy Audit Sunday morning - getting a free NEST carbon Monoxide detector.
A little Fishing on Sunday near Port Credit.
And some family lunches/dinners cuz its my Bday on Tuesday. took the day off so I have a 4 days weekend!


----------



## Kooka

twobytwo said:


> This is my favourite weekend of the year!
> 
> I'll spend some time with the wife and my new 2 month old girl.
> I'll check out the Dundas strip since I live nearby
> Home Energy Audit Sunday morning - getting a free NEST carbon Monoxide detector.
> A little Fishing on Sunday near Port Credit.
> And some family lunches/dinners cuz its my Bday on Tuesday. took the day off so I have a 4 days weekend!


What are you gonna fish for at Port Credit? Carp I assume?


----------



## Crayon

twobytwo said:


> This is my favourite weekend of the year!
> 
> I'll spend some time with the wife and my new 2 month old girl.
> I'll check out the Dundas strip since I live nearby
> Home Energy Audit Sunday morning - getting a free NEST carbon Monoxide detector.
> A little Fishing on Sunday near Port Credit.
> And some family lunches/dinners cuz its my Bday on Tuesday. took the day off so I have a 4 days weekend!


Hey Noah,
You know there's good fishing up our neck of the woods, too!

Hope your little girl is doing well, and that you're finding a daddy vs fishes balance with your life.

And Happy Birthday!


----------



## twobytwo

Kooka said:


> What are you gonna fish for at Port Credit? Carp I assume?


Honestly, I'll catch whatever. We dont keep our fish, so It could be mermaids for all I care. I usually head up to Beaverton for Perch and Bass (we sometimes pull out some suckers/whitefish and catfish). I just wanted to go somewhere close-by and not drive 1.5 hours at 6am on a Sunday. We're kinda stuck with places where we can fish from a shore since we have no boat.

We went by Port Credit, Marie Curtis Park and Colonel Samuels Park but just walked around with the kid - it was too busy to toss a line in. But I did see a guy catch a Carp longer than my entire leg!



Crayon said:


> Hey Noah,
> You know there's good fishing up our neck of the woods, too!
> 
> Hope your little girl is doing well, and that you're finding a daddy vs fishes balance with your life.
> 
> And Happy Birthday!


I have to come see the new place! PM me your address and Ill try to plan a visit around a day trip!

Balance? I sold my Display tank - but.... its ok, ive got about 6 other tanks in various states around the house. Totally worth it though (the baby)


----------

